# The super-macro guessing game



## Marco120588

Post some macro photos and other people try and guess what they are! This is like a game I saw in a childrens magazine once. 

Heres mine.

*Link gone *


----------



## MuffinJuice

shoe in the snow?


----------



## Marco120588

MuffinJuice said:
			
		

> shoe in the snow?



nope!


----------



## Prophet

Fr0z3n c00ki3?

-Jeremy-


----------



## mrsid99

Hmmm.....looks like the edge of a tire to me but I don't get the white band in the middle.


----------



## MuffinJuice

ive tried 6 times today to wipe off the snow.   my monitor has so many smudges from it.   its killing me.    by wednesday if nobody gets it  let us know, and then we'll try a new one


----------



## stick35

I think Prophet is right - it's a frozen Oreo cookie I think.


----------



## MuffinJuice

hmm yes i see it now


----------



## Sharkbait

Did Marco ever confirm what his was??

Oh well, try this one on for size!

*Link gone *


----------



## photobug

fish food


----------



## Sharkbait

Nope.


----------



## photobug

frozen booger?


----------



## Marco120588

Prophet said:
			
		

> Fr0z3n c00ki3?
> 
> -Jeremy-



Yes that is correct.  Sorry it took me so long to reply.


----------



## Sharkbait

photobug said:
			
		

> frozen booger?



Nope, but you're getting just a little bit closer.


----------



## MuffinJuice

a bug of somekind, somehow?


----------



## Sharkbait

MuffinJuice said:
			
		

> a bug of somekind, somehow?



Nope, getting colder.


When should I give it up?


----------



## mrsid99

Shark said:
			
		

> When should I give it up?



 When we find out where you live!


----------



## MuffinJuice

the first one was a week.  but maybe that was too long.   3-4 days?


----------



## Sharkbait

That, friends and neighbors, was the kidney stone I passed last summer!!!  :-D  I jurry-rigged a super-macro lens onto the camera I was using at the time.  The scale you saw on the photo was in mm.   :shock:    ale:


----------



## photobug

YEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWCCCCCCCCCHHHHHH!!!!!

You could have just kept that one to yourself.


----------



## Sharkbait

photobug said:
			
		

> YEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWCCCCCCCCCHHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> You could have just kept that one to yourself.



Hey, I'm proud of that little bastige!  I feel like I gave birth!!  :-D


----------



## photobug

Sharp, pointy birth no less! Yikes, I ever get one of them mothers I'm gonna demand full blown surgery to remove it.  :shock:


----------



## Sharkbait

photobug said:
			
		

> Sharp, pointy birth no less! Yikes, I ever get one of them mothers I'm gonna demand full blown surgery to remove it.  :shock:



I had a 7.5 mm big-boy that got caught in my ureter a couple years ago.  Had to have surgery to get it out.  That's no fun either, because.... :drumroll: They didn't make any incisions.  They went...umm..._up_ a certain body part with a device about the thickness of your thumb--it had a scope, a laser, and some tongs.  ::shudder::


----------



## photobug

THUD!!

the Bug faints dead away and hits the floor....


----------



## MuffinJuice

if you find out you have a kidney stone soon enough, you can just drink about 5 cokes.    good old soda pop depletes your calcium so fast!


----------



## Sharkbait

MuffinJuice said:
			
		

> if you find out you have a kidney stone soon enough, you can just drink about 5 cokes.    good old soda pop depletes your calcium so fast!



Actually that's what caused mine--too much coke, not enough water.  The colas form calcium oxylate, which builds in the kidneys in the form of the lovely little child you saw in my photo.  :-D


----------



## steve817

Shark said:
			
		

> photobug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharp, pointy birth no less! Yikes, I ever get one of them mothers I'm gonna demand full blown surgery to remove it.  :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a 7.5 mm big-boy that got caught in my ureter a couple years ago.  Had to have surgery to get it out.  That's no fun either, because.... :drumroll: They didn't make any incisions.  They went...umm..._up_ a certain body part with a device about the thickness of your thumb--it had a scope, a laser, and some tongs.  ::shudder::
Click to expand...


Just thinking about it all has my certain body part looking like a turtle pulling it's head back in right about now.....damn!!!!


----------



## MuffinJuice

lets bag the horror stories and get a new macro to guess.    

i dont have one,  does anyone else?


----------



## hobbes28

I don't know if this will fly as well as some of the games lately but it's worth a try. It may be just Jadin and I but if that's what it takes, I guess I'll have to take it. 

Whoever guesses right gets to post the next one and so on.

Here goes nothing.

*So sorry to only find a broken link *

Good luck.


----------



## jadin

Crikey this one's hard...

Looks like some sort of adhesive like glue or something... but on what?!?


----------



## Corry

I'm not so sure it's glue...those look like engraved numbers on somthing...


----------



## manda

a bug thats just been squished


----------



## Trig

Is it soap? And that line is a hair...


----------



## MDowdey

hobbes is that a dirty tissue?


md


----------



## JonMikal

Hobbes - I'm thinking all kinds of stuff...give us a hint!


----------



## mad_malteaser

Looks icky, whatever it is!!


----------



## hobbes28

It's something that you use every day.  It's not usually icky but everything is when you're this close.  It causes a very enlightening experience.


----------



## LaFoto

I've been with Trig from the start, believing that this may be a bar of soap.

*Is it a bar of soap???*


----------



## Alison

Okay, it's not a bar of soap, but you're on the right track that those are letters......in fact, if you moved the object there would be other letters that say something else ....


----------



## Corry

LIGHT SWITCH@!!!!!


----------



## Garbz

It's something that you use every day. -Yes
It's not usually icky but everything is when you're this close. -Yes
It causes a very enlightening experience. -Yes

My guess is narcotics  :roll: 

My real guess is that thoes letters say ON, the other letters say OFF, and i'd have to agree with a lightswitch.


----------



## mad_malteaser

I didn't know lightswitches have letters on them!! I shall have to study mine more closely.


----------



## hobbes28

Ding, ding, ding....we have a winner!  It is a light switch.  I'll take a full sized picture of it and post it soon.


Who's gonna be next????


----------



## Corry

Well, if Hobbes would ever get his reverse macro tutorial up, I'd post something!!!!!


----------



## LaFoto

Malteaser, European light switches haven't got any words written on them, neither German nor British ones, I'd assume. Which is maybe why you couldn't guess it right.

But now, Corry, come one: put up another macro pic (I'm glad I was all wrong about my "bar of soap" - I can't do any macros that come that close to things that they make you wonder what it is, either).


----------



## Garbz

i'll play after i get my photos developed next week


----------



## Corry

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Malteaser, European light switches haven't got any words written on them, neither German nor British ones, I'd assume. Which is maybe why you couldn't guess it right.
> 
> But now, Corry, come one: put up another macro pic (I'm glad I was all wrong about my "bar of soap" - I can't do any macros that come that close to things that they make you wonder what it is, either).



I can't...I don't have a macro lense and Hobbes hasn't put up his tutorial on how to do a reverse macro lense (unless I missed it?)


----------



## Garbz

Hey if you have an SLR camera, just grab any lens (i used a 35-70mm), focus it to infinity, zoom all the way in, pick the lowest aperature, and then dismount it and hold it backwards upto the camera housing.

Luckly my lens has a 62mm diameter which is the exact size of the Nikon's lens mount. So i just hold it all the way up and there's no need to worry about scratching the lens.

Oh yeah to focus go the manual way and get closer or further away from your subject.


----------



## Alison

Only a few minutes left to wait Corry, Aubrey made a video tutorial that is in the final stages of production


----------



## Corry

Yaaaaaay!!!!!!!!


----------



## hobbes28

Finally.  You can see my little tutorial on how to do this here.


----------



## Corry

Hobbes...you are da bomb...I shall take a gander now.


----------



## MDowdey

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Finally.  You can see my little tutorial on how to do this here.




that had to have ranked as one of the coolest things ive ever seen recorded...


i bow down....


md


----------



## Alison

Me too.......


----------



## Corry

Ok...I just tried what Garbz said...and I can focus it like that!!!!!!!  THAT'S AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!  But that's just with me holding it there...it's not attached, so I hope I can still the pics to come out.


----------



## Daniel

I wonder why a light switch would have the words 'on' and 'off' on it, I mean isn't that obvious?


----------



## Corry

Come one...we're americans...some of us need even the very obvious pointed out to us!   But I guess we have our share of thsoe types in every country, right?


----------



## mad_malteaser

core_17 said:
			
		

> Come one...we're americans...some of us need even the very obvious pointed out to us!   But I guess we have our share of thsoe types in every country, right?



No, just America. 







Kidding!!!


----------



## Garbz

LOL

Exam time for me so I can't get my film developed till next week. Pity so in the meantime I'll start round 2 with a digicam pic.

Guess this one:
*Link gone *

Personally I think the pictures come out much nicer when an SLR is used and the lens is just placed on it backwards. This picture was taken with an Olympus C-730 at full zoom, and a Nikkor 50mm/1.8 lens backwards on the front.


----------



## hobbes28

Is it a CD/DVD?


----------



## Corry

I think it's ink or paint...maybe...really I have no idea.


----------



## mad_malteaser

Hmm another tough one. I agree with core about it being ink or paint. But that looks like wood it's on. Is it a sign of some kind?


----------



## JonMikal

looks like a letter burned on wood like woodburning technique or something?


----------



## LaFoto

If it weren't for that hole, I'd say it is the letter "u" upside down on laser-printed paper... but does any macro technique would let you get THAT close to things?


----------



## Niki

Print in a shirt? :scratch:


----------



## Corry

It looks to me like it's something underwater.


----------



## Garbz

I did drop a tough one on you.  8) 

3 Hints:  
1. They are normally green. 
2. When done professionally they are very semetrical (this one's home made)
3. Theres hundreds of them in an average home.


I'll drop another hint after my exam this evening.  For now it's time for breakfast.


----------



## Corry

Wow....aren't hints supposed give you more of an idea of what it is, rather then confuse you even more?


----------



## Garbz

Now I feel ashamed I think I took something that too many people would not recognise.


----------



## hobbes28

Nah.  It's just that things that we take and know what they are, seem to be easier than they really are. 

That being said...more clues.


----------



## Corry

Yeah!  Don't feel bad, just give us more clues!


----------



## Garbz

Grr i still feel bad   

Hint 4: Most are made in Japan, China or Taiwan
5: Something goes into the holes.
6: If your reading this there's at least 4 of these close to you.

I'm reluctant to say what that material actually is, but i may resort to it in the end.  It's not wood!


----------



## JonMikal

so if im on a laptop in a park, are there four next to me?


----------



## hobbes28

Power outlet covers?


----------



## Garbz

laptop in a park... reading forum ....

You have internet in your parks!!!!!!!  Damn i'm jealous!!!!


----------



## jadin

Garbz said:
			
		

> Grr i still feel bad



Don't! Be proud that nobody can guess it! It's 10x more fun than everyone getting it right away.

We now return you back to my brainstorming...


----------



## Corry

Storm??? My brain is as dead as can be right now. I'm clueless.  We'll just say it's the calm before the storm, right?


----------



## JonMikal

Garbz said:
			
		

> laptop in a park... reading forum ....
> 
> You have internet in your parks!!!!!!!  Damn i'm jealous!!!!



yes, i can sit in an adjacent park and connect through a wireless router.  so what ur saying is that i need to be indoors?


----------



## jadin

Garbz said:
			
		

> laptop in a park... reading forum ....
> 
> You have internet in your parks!!!!!!!  Damn i'm jealous!!!!



You didn't know trees are routers?!?


----------



## Corry

Given the clues, I'm gonna have to go with Hobbes...but yet it still doesn't seem right.  I dunno.  Heh heh..anymore clues?


----------



## blutiful

My first guess, before reading any of the clues, is a belt. it's a close up of the hole in a leather belt...?

But then, after the clue of "they are normally green" ....I have no idea.

Okay, I keep going back and staring at the pic. The clues are totally throwing me off tho. It definately looks like leather to me, but not quite sure what it is.

It also may be a hole in leather on a shoe that you would put a lace through?


----------



## Nytmair

wow, that's friggin tough!!

random guess:
eraser.... 

NO IDEA! haha


----------



## jadin

Garbz said:
			
		

> _*All copied from Garbz posts*_


 
*Link gone *

Hints
1. They are normally green. 
2. When done professionally they are very semetrical (this one's home made) 
3. Theres hundreds of them in an average home. 
4: Most are made in Japan, China or Taiwan 
5: Something goes into the holes. 
6: If your reading this there's at least 4 of these close to you.
7. I'm an electrical engineering student. I use thoes for projects. 
8. The surface is conductive.


			
				Garbz said:
			
		

> _*All copied from Garbz posts*_


...for easier guessing...


----------



## Garbz

Still no luck? I did make it too hard!  :roll: 

7. I'm an electrical engineering student. I use thoes for projects.
8. The surface is conductive.


----------



## hobbes28

A circuit board?


----------



## jadin

a switch?


----------



## Corry

Ok, I'm goin with Hobbes again...I think all the clues fit a circuit board.  I think.


----------



## Corry

Oh, and by the way...they didn't come out FANTASTIC...exactly, but I just got my first set of super macros developed!!!!!


----------



## Garbz

Too right 8) I was a bit worried that no one other then us little hobbits who live in our bedrooms full of parts, chemicals, and soldering irons, breathing lead contaminated air, no one would know what a circuit board is.

*Link gone *

It's amazing how close this super macro thing is. That hole is 0.7mm and the copper trace around it is about 0.9-1mm

Anyway let's have the next one.


----------



## Corry

OOOH!!!! Can I go????  Hobbes won, though...so I guess I have to wait!


----------



## hobbes28

Woooohooo!!! These are a lot harder when you aren't the one who takes them. I look at everyone I have and think they're too easy. Anyways, here's the next one.

*Sorry, no more "next one" to be seen, just a broken link *


----------



## Corry

I lint roller?...construction paper maybe?


----------



## JonMikal

end of a pool stick


----------



## CrazyAva

I have a guess, but can't do that super macro thing so I can't show a picture........so I will just refrain and see if I am right


----------



## Corry

Guess anyway!  And if you're right, I'll post a pic!


----------



## Nytmair

it's a crayon 

.... it's GOTTA be!!!


----------



## CrazyAva

core_17 said:
			
		

> Guess anyway!  And if you're right, I'll post a pic!


Haha!

I am not sure I even know now.................the crayon guess got me thinking.............


----------



## CrazyAva

I need to know how to do this super macro stuff............any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Karalee

Yeah looks like a crayon to me (After Ava said it  )

Theres a tutorial http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13070


----------



## Garbz

woops we were supposed to post if we win?   

I was going to say paper wrapped around something.  Then i remember crayons have paper around them too.  So dang.  If it's not a crayon i think we have all been very much mislead :S


----------



## hobbes28

And we have a winner!!!  It is a crayon.  :cheer:  I don't know what the rules are for this... I guess we can all just take turns if people would like to guess but can't do a super macro.  Maybe the first choice to post can be the winner and if they can't submit, they can just tell us they can't do one and whoever can, will.  Does that make any kind of sense? :scratch:


----------



## JonMikal

did i say pool stick? i meant crayon


----------



## Nytmair

looks like i'm the winner, eh? i better take a picture now!! give me a little time and i'll post up my own then


----------



## Nytmair

damn! this is the first time i've tried this stuff and talk about crazy narrow DOF!!!

*Only a broken link left here *

let the guessing begin!!!


----------



## Corry

I dont' know...some kind of weird sprocket or nut or something?


----------



## Nytmair

nope


----------



## Sharkbait

No idear, although it looks like something I _should_ know!  :?  I've got a great photo for the next round though.


----------



## manda

it looks like some sort of boy thing


----------



## Sharkbait

beat-up focusing ring?


----------



## blutiful

a dial/knob on an old radio or tv?


----------



## CrazyAva

that looks like something I am going to feel stupid for not guessing!


----------



## Nytmair

so far no one has gotten it....

want a hint?


----------



## Sharkbait

yes


----------



## Nytmair

*HINT #1*
i used one in high school (i'm sure many of you did as well...)


----------



## Digital Matt

The metal end of a pencil?  The part that holds the eraser?


----------



## MDowdey

yeah!!!!! good guess!!! what matt said!!!!



md


----------



## Nytmair

nooope! 8)


----------



## Sharkbait

Combination lock dial.


----------



## hobbes28

Shark said:
			
		

> Combination lock dial.



You're one step ahead of me.  I agree.


----------



## Nytmair

ding ding ding.... mr. shark wins it


*Hmph... two dead links *


that super macro lens trick is pretty cool... hopefully i win again so I can give it another shot


----------



## Sharkbait

Woohoo!

Here's mine:

*Link gone *


----------



## hobbes28

I so know this one but I'm going to give it some time.  I've taken a lot of these pictures and I've seen this one before.  I think.


----------



## Alison

Bread?


----------



## Nytmair

hmmmmmm

looks like that potpurri crap my mom has around the house


----------



## Sharkbait

Nope.


----------



## CrazyAva

Cereal


----------



## CrazyAva

I can't find any tape to try the reversed lens thingy


----------



## CrazyAva

Kinda afraid of putting tape on my lenses too.........


----------



## hobbes28

Electric tape or Gaffers tape dont leave any bad residue.


----------



## CrazyAva

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......must ask my neighbor if he has any electrical tape


----------



## Sharkbait

Nope, not cereal.


----------



## Nytmair

CrazyAva said:
			
		

> I can't find any tape to try the reversed lens thingy



i just help the reverse lens against mine... no tape used here


----------



## Alison

Carpet or some sort of fibers?


----------



## CrazyAva

Nytmair said:
			
		

> CrazyAva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find any tape to try the reversed lens thingy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just help the reverse lens against mine... no tape used here
Click to expand...


I tried that but can't get it to work..........I must just be really stupid


----------



## CrazyAva

Pine cone


----------



## CrazyAva

These are really tough!


----------



## Sharkbait

Nope and nope!  


Hint:  I don't get to use this very often.


----------



## CrazyAva

What kinda hint is that?  How do I know what you do and don't get to use 

I still can't do this.........if anyone wants to further instruct my dumb butt........would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Sharkbait

Okay, another hint:

I'll get to use it even less in about 5 weeks.  :LOL:


----------



## JonMikal

tobacco product


----------



## Karalee

*Link gone *

Needed to see it again.


----------



## CrazyAva

wow, that hint totally doesn't help haha


----------



## Corry

Coffee grounds????


----------



## Nytmair

wow, i have NO idea....

let's say, wood shavings ..... :?


----------



## CrazyAva

an old birkenstock?  (sp?)


----------



## Corry

Tree bark!


----------



## Corry

A dead leaf!...give us a clue...


----------



## Karalee

ITS A CIGAR!


----------



## Sharkbait

jonmikal said:
			
		

> tobacco product



Sorry, had to go to bed last night.

We have a winnahhhhh!!!   It's pipe-tobacco!   :thumbsup:


----------



## Nytmair

there's no way i would have guessed that :LOL:


----------



## JonMikal

I would have never guessed without the hints.  I will defer my right to post at this time to the first person who posts, as I currently don't have an entry.  :cry:


----------



## Corry

Does that mean I can post????  Do you guys mind if I post?  I really wanna post!


----------



## JonMikal

yes corey; you may have my turn!


----------



## Corry

jonmikal said:
			
		

> yes corey; you may have my turn!


 Sweet!!!!! But I just remembered I haven't uploaded them to photobucket...I don't think...so I'll have to wait and post them after bit when I get home.


----------



## Corry

This shouldn't be too hard. 
Let the guessing begin!


----------



## Digital Matt

Piece of candy?  Mint?


----------



## Karalee

candy cane?


----------



## Corry

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Piece of candy?  Mint?



Damn I'm lame.  That was the quickest winning answer I've ever seen!  Heh heh...to be more specific, it is a cough drop.  I don't have any that were any harder yet.


----------



## alexlang

hey i have a canon elan 7n...when using reverse lens how is the aperture set?


----------



## Digital Matt

So does this mean I get to make the next post?


----------



## Karalee

Yep  post away


----------



## Digital Matt

Hehe, I have to take something first.  I don't have any super macros laying around.  I'll do it as quickly as possible


----------



## hobbes28

alexlang said:
			
		

> hey i have a canon elan 7n...when using reverse lens how is the aperture set?



The one that's mounted regular, can be on auto aperature.  The one that's reversed put at the largest aperature so you can zoom through.  For me, I use a f8.0 on the Kodak and an f1.4 on the reversed lens.


----------



## jadin

I think as long as there is not a winner (declared), _anyone_ can post. Just refrain if there is one still going on. Makes more sense to me at least.


----------



## Karalee

can we get the game going again....someone?


----------



## MDowdey

*Hmph. Broken link only *


an easy one to get us started again...



md


----------



## Nikon Fan

So I know this isn't right, but it sure looks like some skin with festering wounds on it...excuse me while I go and puke now...  uke-rig:  uke:  uke-rig:  uke:


----------



## Karalee

:LOL:

I know what it is but I dont wanna say, cos I cant post.


----------



## Garbz

that looks like some meat with pepper chunks in it.


----------



## hobbes28

Karalee said:
			
		

> :LOL:
> 
> I know what it is but I dont wanna say, cos I cant post.



 :taped sh:


----------



## Corry

Karalee said:
			
		

> :LOL:
> 
> I know what it is but I dont wanna say, cos I cant post.



Ditto, cuz I don't have anything ready...I'll be digital in a few days, though!


----------



## hobbes28

Okay, okay...for the sake of the game, and the fact that I've taken over a hundred of these shots, here's a tough one, _*Pop Tart*_. 

*Another broken link* 

I'll give you guys hints if you need them later. Good luck.


----------



## Corry

GRrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Ok, I'm gonna guess and if I get it right I'll hand my turn over to Hobbes or someone for now...


Potpurri? (sp?)

Or cereal.


----------



## hobbes28

No, and no.


----------



## Corry

Dried fruit peices?


----------



## Garbz

small rocks from the bottom of a fish tank, or soil or somethin like that.


----------



## CrazyAva

dried pieces of bread.............


----------



## Karalee

Yeah I was gonna say breadcrumbs?


----------



## hobbes28

Not right yet.  Here are the first clues:

1.  This is one of many forms of the object.
2.  This is also the most popular form.
3.  It's the same in every country.
4.  It's named like a vegetable.


----------



## CrazyAva

Need to look at is as I read the clues 

*Cannot be seen - link broken *


----------



## CrazyAva

Ok that didn't help me


----------



## blutiful

well, my first guess was breadcrumbs. We know that's not right....

how about corn meal....not exactly thr right color tho

all of the shots people have posted have been great!


----------



## MDowdey

fruity pebbles



md


----------



## Nytmair

crap, i was gunna say fruity pebbles...

so i'll guess..... fish food.


----------



## hobbes28

Not right so far.  I guess I'll give the good clues now. 

5.  It's known to have a counterpart.
6.  Sneezing can be heard when it's being used.


----------



## Nytmair

pepper?

or it reminds me of that stuff they have at pizza hut haha.... it's like jalapeno pepper stuff or something.... but it looks like flakes like that...


----------



## Karalee

I think Nytmairs got it right. Damn pepper looks weird up close :LOL:


----------



## hobbes28

Nytmair is correct!! :cheer:  It's pepper.  Not even the fresh ground stuff.  I was surprised when I saw this through the lens also.


----------



## Nytmair

woohoooo!!! i'm gettin' good at this :LOL:

time to take a picture... so check back in 1/2 hour or so


----------



## CrazyAva

WOW Pepper sure looks weird close up..........


----------



## Nytmair

took less time than i thought to find something to take a pic of... so here's mine... LET THE GUESSING BEGIN!!

*Hmph. Link gone *


----------



## CrazyAva

A fruit loop


----------



## MDowdey

thats a pill???





md


----------



## hobbes28

I'm thinking bubble gum or a marshmallow.


----------



## Karalee

Some sort of cake? A stone?


----------



## Nytmair

no, no, no, and no....


----------



## jadin

Karalee said:
			
		

> I know what it is but I dont wanna say, cos I cant post.



Exactly why it shouldn't be who guessed it has to post. It stops people from guessing if they can't post the next picture.


----------



## jadin

A half melted Icee!


----------



## hobbes28

jadin said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what it is but I dont wanna say, cos I cant post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly why it shouldn't be who guessed it has to post. It stops people from guessing if they can't post the next picture.
Click to expand...


How about:  Everyone can guess and whoever gets it right CAN post but can also say that they don't have a picture to post and whoever wants to, can post in their place.  


Maybe an eraser?


----------



## blutiful

My daughter guesses...a tongue


----------



## Nytmair

so far nobody is right, i guess i got a pretty good one this time around.








			
				jadin said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what it is but I dont wanna say, cos I cant post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly why it shouldn't be who guessed it has to post. It stops people from guessing if they can't post the next picture.
Click to expand...


IMO, i guess even if i can't post, and then if I win, i just take a new picture! or for you people that say you can't post... is it you don't have a new picture to post or is it you don't have the equipment to do a super-macro shot? :scratch:


----------



## Nytmair

oh, here's a hint just to help out:

_Hint #1_:
It is not edible (since a couple people have guessed that)


----------



## MDowdey

soap!!!!


----------



## Karalee

It looks like it has glitter on it.... like a glitter pen? Or a marker?


----------



## hobbes28

A sponge?


----------



## Nytmair

nope!

Hint #1:
It is not edible (since a couple people have guessed that)

Hint #2:
They travel in packs

Hint #3:
It related to the most recent picture I posted in the Photo Gallery forum


----------



## Corry

I match head!!!!!


----------



## Nytmair

Bingo Corry!! my last clue was a little too obvious probably, but i couldn't think of anything else that would make it easier :LOL:


----------



## Corry

Sweeet!!!!  Someone else can have my turn for now!


----------



## hobbes28

I'll take that. Here's one that could go either way. Then again, I judge that by if I can remember what it is or not. 

*Pffft. No link any longer *


----------



## hobbes28

Oh, and if someone else wanted to go, just let me know, I'll guess what this one is and give you my turn.


----------



## Karalee

a pen or um... bullet?

I have no idea :LOL:


----------



## Nytmair

battery?


----------



## Corry

Some kind of brushed metal of somesort, it seems. Hmmmm....


----------



## jadin

everytime i go to guess i get distracted... shiny object.. can't.. look.. away.

oh and i think you should post a zoomed out version after it's been guessed. that's fun to see.


----------



## hobbes28

Not right yet.  Corry, it is metal.




			
				jadin said:
			
		

> everytime i go to guess i get distracted... shiny object.. can't.. look.. away.
> 
> oh and i think you should post a zoomed out version after it's been guessed. that's fun to see.



I always mean to do that but get distracted. 

Here's some Riddler type hints.
1. It's part of a tool.
2. Some people used to consider it a collector's item.
3. It's right under your nose.


----------



## Garbz

a camera's shutter release button?  At least mine looks like that.


----------



## Nytmair

a razor?


----------



## Corry

CLUE!!!


----------



## hobbes28

4.  When it's used, it usually makes a sound.
5.  It's something that a lot of people use but few people notice.
6.  Where you use it varies from the North to the South.

Hope these help.


----------



## Alison

Hobbes, I know what it is and #6 doesn't even make sense to me. Stop torturing these poor people.


----------



## Corry

Here's some Riddler type hints.
1. It's part of a tool.
2. Some people used to consider it a collector's item.
3. It's right under your nose.
4. When it's used, it usually makes a sound.
5. It's something that a lot of people use but few people notice.
6. Where you use it varies from the North to the South. 

So we can see em altogether...


----------



## Karalee

Damn dude those clues couldnt be more cryptic if you tried 

Im still at a loss....

under your nose....


nope comin up blank


----------



## hobbes28

Okay... 

6.  It's helpful when you're thirsty.

Better??


----------



## Karalee

water canteen or container?


----------



## Alison

Better than your Mason/Dixon line reference


----------



## Corry

Thermos?


----------



## hobbes28

7.  Made from number 13 on the perodic table.


----------



## Corry

bottom of a soda can!


----------



## Karalee

A can?


----------



## Corry

no, that can't be it
not a tool


----------



## Corry

core_17 said:
			
		

> Here's some Riddler type hints.
> 1. It's part of a tool.
> 2. Some people used to consider it a collector's item.
> 3. It's right under your nose.
> 4. When it's used, it usually makes a sound.
> 5. It's something that a lot of people use but few people notice.
> 6. Where you use it varies from the North to the South.
> 7. It's helpful when you're thirsty.
> So we can see em altogether...



new page


----------



## Karalee

Canopener?


----------



## hobbes28

Ya'll were on the right track before.... think of the clues and your initial anwers after the last clue.


----------



## Nytmair

wow, i have no idea....


----------



## Karalee

is it a bottle opener? Or Bottle top?


----------



## hobbes28

After much deliberation, I think I may have made it too hard with the guesses. It's the tab on a soda can so I guess whoever said soda can was right. Next time I'll go easier.


----------



## ferny

I was going to say a ring pull.


----------



## hobbes28

I was posting that the same time Kara said opener so I guess she won after all.


----------



## Karalee

Someone else will have to post for me, I havent done any yet.


----------



## Garbz

that isn't a tool it's a novelty.
A tool would be the pocket knife you use when you have a defective tab


----------



## LaFoto

Bumped.

See, what "old treasures" I find in the basement?? 


*Editing in:*
This was when I first found the old "Macro Guessing Game" that has now been merged with this one


----------



## ferny

Looks like I posted the same time as you hobbes. I went to bed after posting and was still wondering what it was. :mrgreen: Over here we call that a ring pull. You put your finger in the ring and pull it. 

If it is ok, I'll take Kara's turn. Please excuse the text on the bottom. I made 17 of these games a while a go out of flash. You get shown one image, hover over it to see the next then click to see the answer. They're all sitting on a page on my website just waiting for me to finish the bloody thing. :? 
Anyway, this is the first image from game 17, so that is why the text is there.

*Hmph. Another link gone *

Kara, I'll pm a link to where I've got these games so if you ever need one of the images you can use it.


----------



## blutiful

Looks like the bottom of a sports shoe


----------



## Garbz

It's a device that puts holes into the golfballs   .  Seriously have no idea.

Also why are there 2 macro games running side by :?


----------



## hobbes28

Garbz said:
			
		

> It's a device that puts holes into the golfballs   .  Seriously have no idea.
> 
> Also why are there 2 macro games running side by :?



This one is more geared towards super macros. :scratch:  That's my guess. :LOL:


----------



## Nytmair

hmmmm.... how about a.... wow i can't even come up with a guess!! :shock:


----------



## Nytmair

but we already have a macro guessing game!!! 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12751

*Editing in:*
This is nytmair's reply to the undug old Macro Guessing Game.


----------



## ferny

I'll give you a hint then. It's designed to be thrown, chewed and chased. That may have just given it away.

And the dof there is less then 2mm.


----------



## LaFoto

I know - this one is very old - it was last "used" before I ever joined TPF. I only found it...

*Editing in:*
This is my reply to nytmair's hint that we have another Macro Guessing Game going on now ... and the two have been merged as of today, hence the tiny confusion at this point


----------



## Corry

dog toy


----------



## Nytmair

a dog's rubber chew toy? ...just going off the hint, plus one of my friend's dog had one with little bumps all over it too...


----------



## ferny

So I did give it away then? :mrgreen:

Here's the flash game. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v153/ferny/macro_game/macro_game017.swf


----------



## Karalee

Nice job....next


----------



## Nytmair

ferny said:
			
		

> So I did give it away then? :mrgreen:



yeah, pretty much :LOL:

if you people want to wait until around for about 4 more hours I can put up a shot since i'll be here at school until then...
if you don't wanna wait, someone can take my turn


----------



## Corry

I can't put anything up, so I can wait!


----------



## hobbes28

Since Nytmair and Corry bailed on posting and I have a collection of supermacros...here's the next one. This one isn't as hard as most of the ones I have.....to me. 

*Alas! We can't see it anymore - link broken *


----------



## Nytmair

yeah sorry about that, i ended up being really busy yesterday and today i had no time.... oh well!


----------



## Nikon Fan

Possibly the edge of money...like a quarter or something???  By the way if I do happen to be right, someone else can post.


----------



## hobbes28

I guess that one was too easy.  It's a quarter.  Nytmair... here's your next chance.


----------



## Corry

I didn't bail!  I just COULDN'T post anything!  Heh heh..but now I'm digital, so as soon as I have time to shoot some stuff, I will!


----------



## Nytmair

if you have another hobbes, go for it! i'm going to bed now since i have class early tomorrow...


----------



## Corry

Ok, this isn't the greatest...haven't gotten a lot of practice yet, but here's mine.  Oh, and I realized just now that I don't have a big version of this to show you after you guess it! Sorry!


----------



## Corry

Hey...I just realized that's the first pic I posted from my Rebel!


----------



## Nytmair

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hey...I just realized that's the first pic I posted from my Rebel!



:cheer: WOOOHOOO!!!   8) 



my guess.... picture frame


----------



## Corry

Nope.   Wow...It wasn't guessed on the first guess!


----------



## Sharkbait

Corner of a candy bar.


----------



## MDowdey

Shark said:
			
		

> Corner of a candy bar.



yeah!!! what he said!


----------



## Corry

COOOOOORRREEEECT!  Damn, still only took two guesses.


----------



## Gandalf

Damn, I was just about to say chocolate!


----------



## Sharkbait

Cool!  

If someone else has one ready to go, go for it.  I won't have time to pick up a camera until at least Fri night.  :|


----------



## hobbes28

Let me dip into my archives....

This one can be either hard or easy.

*...if only we could still see it, but the link is broken *


----------



## Corry

Rock candy?


----------



## Nytmair

i hope not with that string in there! gross!

i'll guess melted candle wax


----------



## Corry

I bet we'd learn a lot, and all lose a lot of weight if we started doing super macros of our food..



*goes off to take super macros of her entire refridgerator inventory*


----------



## hobbes28

Not right yet.

And food looks really disgusting when you take pictures of it up close.


----------



## MDowdey

chewing gum?


md


----------



## Unimaxium

Cereal? It looks like frosted flakes except for the fact that it's purple.


----------



## Corry

How bout a hint?


----------



## Nytmair

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Cereal? It looks like frosted flakes except for the fact that it's purple.



i was thinking it could be a purple fruity pebble


----------



## hobbes28

Here are some hints:

1.  It's not food.
2.  It is soft sometimes.
3.  It is used in commercials.


----------



## Nytmair

i was thinking a sponge, then i looked closer it looks like plastic almost.... hmmmm


----------



## Gandalf

Some sort of makeup?


----------



## hobbes28

ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding.......

It's a sponge.  I don't have a full size to show yet but I will later.  :cheer: Nytmair!!


----------



## Nytmair

woooohoooo!!!! 

time to take a new one... check back shortly


----------



## Corry

Neeeext!  Come on!  I gotta win one before I leave on vacation tommorrow night!  :LOL:  I just shot some and I can participate again!   So hurry up and post, Nytmair!  


Ok, so I'm impatient. You don't have to hurry.  Just tell me to shut up.


----------



## Nytmair

i think this one may be a bit too easy.... but here goes nothin'!

*Easy or not easy, that is the question.
The link, however, is definitely broken *


----------



## Corry

The platic blister package off of something that you bought?

Or ice.  Those are my two guesses.  Am I allowed two guesses?


----------



## Nytmair

core_17 said:
			
		

> The platic blister package off of something that you bought?



do you mean like the bubble wrap stuff?


----------



## Nikon Fan

looks like a ziploc to me


----------



## Corry

If that's it, then yes! :LOL:  If not, then I meant the molded plastic covering on products in the store...Um...like...hmmm...how can I explain this better?  You know how sometimes products are packaged...with a cardboard backing and a clear plastic covering. It's called a blister package, if I'm not mistaken....lemme see if I can find a picture of something somewhere!


----------



## Corry

this kind of package... http://www.walgreens.com/store/prod...406&skuid=sku380144&navAction=jump&navCount=0


----------



## Nytmair

screw it, yeah it's bubble wrap... haha i thought that's what you meant... DOH!!!


there ya go Corry.... now you can post yours up.... and I get to go to work now! YIPPEEEE!!! haha...


----------



## Nytmair

core_17 said:
			
		

> this kind of package... http://www.walgreens.com/store/prod...406&skuid=sku380144&navAction=jump&navCount=0



oops.... yeah that's not it.... oh well! :LOL: you can go anyways, i kind of gave it away when i asked you if you meant  bubble wrap :LMAO:


----------



## Corry

Yes, you TOTALLY gave it away!!!!  Heh heh...can I go now???  I'm gonna go now...gimme just a few minutes, k?


----------



## Corry

Ok, guess away!!!!


----------



## Nikon Fan

got to go w/cereal...cocoa pebbles perhaps???


----------



## Corry

nooope


----------



## btrippy

Gravel of some sort?


----------



## Jaffapie

cork?


----------



## hobbes28

Bread crumbs?


----------



## Nytmair

oatmeal?


----------



## Corry

Jaffapie said:
			
		

> cork?



Close enough!  


It's a tack board.


----------



## Jaffapie

yay!!

I'm gonna pass up my go to someone else


----------



## ferny

I'll jump in then. :mrgreen:

*And out jumped the link *


----------



## hobbes28

A key?


----------



## Trig

A key or a keyhole with a key in it.


----------



## Karalee

Some sort of handle?


----------



## ferny

It's a key, you horrible people.  :cry: 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v153/ferny/macro_game/macro_game001.swf


:mrgreen:


----------



## Nytmair

hobbes seems to be dominating this thread :LOL:


----------



## hobbes28

Hehehe.. I've just seen a lot of things through a macro lens lately. 

Here's the next one in my collection. If I keep this up, I'll have to go shoot again soon. 

*Nothing more to be seen  Link dead *


----------



## CrazyAva

Battery charger?


----------



## Uselessdreamer1

connector on the inside of a lens


----------



## btrippy

It's got something to do with electricity.. those look like contacts of some sort.  And it looks as if something leaked too..

Aside from that, i'll need a clue


----------



## ferny

The room is a bit light here so I can't see it properly. I'm probably going to feel stupid tonight when I look again. But.... a shoe?


----------



## hobbes28

1.  It does have to do with electricity.
2.  You usually see where it connects to but not this side.
3.  Most people on this forum have one of these.


----------



## JonMikal

is what appears to be wet wet?


----------



## hobbes28

jonmikal said:
			
		

> is what appears to be wet wet?



Nope.  See clue #1


----------



## CrazyAva

Wow, I have no clue.................


----------



## hobbes28

Alright....

4.  This is one of a few types this device can be connected.
5.  It's considered an upgrade.
6.  The black part is plastic...


----------



## CrazyAva

Need the picture and the clues all together 
*No picture  Link broken *

1. It does have to do with electricity. 
2. You usually see where it connects to but not this side. 
3. Most people on this forum have one of these.
4. This is one of a few types this device can be connected. 
5. It's considered an upgrade. 
6. The black part is plastic...


----------



## CrazyAva

Well hmph!  That still didn't help!


----------



## CrazyAva

To me it looks like some kind of a charger, or camera docking station or cordless phone charger...........


----------



## hobbes28

7.  It's used on a camera......


----------



## ferny

I have no idea. And I do feel silly for saying shoe now.   

I thought it may have been the eyes for the laces.


----------



## jadin

Hmmm. Hot shoe flash? or some other hot shoe device?

hehe, if it is right, then your shoe guess isn't so far off ferny!


----------



## hobbes28

jadin said:
			
		

> Hmmm. Hot shoe flash? or some other hot shoe device?
> 
> hehe, if it is right, then your shoe guess isn't so far off ferny!



Yay!!!!!  :cheer:  It's funny that when I read shoe I was going to say correct but then I read again how it was said in context and didn't want to give it away. 

Lets see what you've got Jadin.


----------



## jadin

*Link gone *

Don't be surprised if I say "be more specific"


----------



## mad_malteaser

Noodles!


----------



## Karalee

Spaghetti with some sorta cheese on it....or a new string of bacteria thats wildly out of control :LOL:


----------



## ferny

ear hair  uke-rig:   uke: 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Nytmair

a koosh ball


----------



## btrippy

jadin said:
			
		

> Don't be surprised if I say "be more specific"


Carpet fiber?  Astroturf? 

It doesn't look soft.. and it's def some kind of fabric..


----------



## mygrain

velcro?


----------



## jadin

ferny said:
			
		

> ear hair  uke-rig:   uke:
> 
> :mrgreen:



:shock:

Nobody is even close so far.  I'll hold off on hints until more people have had a chance to guess.


----------



## Karalee

Hmmmm :scratch:


So its not a fabric?


----------



## conch

it looks like fibre from nylon rope or a brush.


----------



## tekzero

justin timberlakes hair circa 2001


----------



## Trig

Is it pollen from a flower... and if that is not specific enough, then... erm... a buttercup?


----------



## hobbes28

It looks kinda like an SOS pad submerged in something.


----------



## Nikon Fan

Toothbrush...


----------



## jadin

Trig has it! I thought the first guess or two would be 'flower' so i was going to say 'be more specific'. But after all these guesses, flower is close enough for me!

Never assume you have an easy one I guess. 

(oh it was a strawflower i belive if you were wondering)


----------



## CrazyAva

Jadin can we see a large version of the whole flower?


----------



## btrippy

Ahh.. so it was pollen.. not plastic.. so much for being coarse..


----------



## Nytmair

wow, i never would have guessed that... good one jadin


----------



## conch

sure got me fooled   :shock: 

more!!


----------



## jadin

CrazyAva said:
			
		

> Jadin can we see a large version of the whole flower?



I took the shot several months ago and the flower is long gone from the house!

But here's a photo from a quick google search. strawflower

I think you can see in that where the macro was taken (of the middle section).


----------



## ferny

Well done Dave!


I mean Trig.


----------



## CrazyAva

Ok so who is supposed to post??


----------



## Trig

My turn eh? Right... I shall take a pic soon enough!


----------



## Trig

This'll probably be too easy, but hey, judging on jadins original thoughts on his photo, I could be wrong! Enjoy guessing!


----------



## ferny

It's a banana. :mrgreen:



I think.


----------



## Nytmair

i'm gunna have to agree with Ferny


----------



## Corry

Yup, same here. Mmmmm bananas.  I wanna banana shake...one of you forum people..I think it was Mygrain..got me hooked on em!


----------



## Trig

Yup... too easy. 

No worries though i'll get the next one


----------



## Nytmair

core_17 said:
			
		

> Yup, same here. Mmmmm bananas.  I wanna banana shake...one of you forum people..I think it was Mygrain..got me hooked on em!



i was also one of the banana shake fans.... mmmm soooo good 



let's see the next photo!! :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny

I think you'll either get this straight away or stuggle. Lets wait and see. :mrgreen:

*Nothing more to be seen these days - link broken *


----------



## Trig

I keep looking at different parts and then getting more and more confused! Damn, I can't work this one out!

edit: actually, I might as well guess, is it a birds-eye view of a filling cabinet opening?


----------



## ferny

Erm... Nope! :mrgreen:


----------



## Trig

Is it something to do with a public phone?


----------



## ferny

No again. What exactly did you think it was? :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## Trig

The metal box thing on the right side looks like the buttons in phone boxes. Can you see what I mean? ... ofcourse you can't, you can only see what you took


----------



## jadin

Swiss army knife.


----------



## Nytmair

accordian?


----------



## ferny

Still no. This is fun. 

If no-one gets it by tonight I'll post the second picture. But it'll give it away. But to help you now here's a clue.

This can be used by men and women. The one in the photo is for men.


----------



## jadin

Shaving razor.

And one that needs replacing at that.


----------



## ferny

Correct. Except that it was brand new. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v153/ferny/macro_game/macro_game010.swf


----------



## jadin

Well it sure looked crusty!!


----------



## Nytmair

damn! and it's even the same razor I use :LOL:


----------



## jadin

*Link gone *
Sorry it's not any bigger. I have trouble getting more than just a little bit in focus using flash.


----------



## conch

looks like the front panel of my computer, the air intake?


----------



## ferny

Where the speakers are on a tv?


----------



## hobbes28

an older telephone handset where you either talk or listen?


----------



## jadin

you're each fairly close. the exact answer was the grill covering a speaker. (on a mini-tape recorder)


----------



## ferny

So who posts the next one Jadin? :mrgreen:


----------



## jadin

You do. Since you were the first one to say speaker, which is what I was thinking of.


----------



## ferny

Ok, here goes. I'm sorta looking for a specific word with your answer here. But if you're close enough you're close enough.

*Nothing goes any longer - link broken *


----------



## btrippy

Ancient Chinese spanking paddle? 

They look like tongs to me.. or a tool that clamps something, unless you put the object down on a mirror


----------



## aggiezach

I'm almost positive its on a mirror.... hmmmm I really have no idea what this could be. I've been coming back to it over and over again and its just not comint to me 



Zach


----------



## Corry

A funky lookin sucker laying on a mirror?


----------



## Karalee

This is so wrong but leaf? Or fan?


----------



## ferny

All wrong. :mrgreen:

You took so long to make one guess (I thought you'd all ran away ) I'll post a second picture.

*No second picture, either - that link is also broken *

It sort of gives it away. But I'm still looking for the one word (or a close enough guess), remember.


----------



## jadin

Hmm after the first picture my guess was flint.

After the second picture (Why didn't I see the thread was updated?!?) I want to say a conductor of some sort sitting in silicon. So let's see, specific word:

silicon
conductor
semi-conductor
electric
conduit
transistor


----------



## ferny

no-where near the word at all. I'll give you clues tonight.


----------



## aggiezach

still have no idea....



Zach


----------



## Nytmair

LED?  it looks like a really small light to me... :?


----------



## aggiezach

I was thinking some kind of lightbulb, but what in the heck is that first part???


Zach


----------



## ferny

aggiezach said:
			
		

> I was thinking some kind of lightbulb, but what in the heck is that first part???
> 
> 
> Zach


We have a winner. I was actually looking for the word "flicker" or "candle". But I don't expect you to really get that. The idea with this bulb is that it looks like a flame when turned on. I've never seen them in action, just own one. :mrgreen:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v153/ferny/macro_game/macro_game009.swf


----------



## Corry

So...wait...is the thing in the second picture completely different from the thing in the first?


----------



## Nytmair

wow, nice super-macro shot on that one Ferny!


----------



## ferny

Thanks Nytmair. 



			
				core_17 said:
			
		

> So...wait...is the thing in the second picture completely different from the thing in the first?


Nope, same object. In the first you see the bottom section of the flicker element (I'm not sure if that is the correct term) with two prongs or legs. In the second you see the same two legs going into a glass, erm... thingy (that can't be the right term there :mrgreen. The glass thingy goes into the metal fitting. If you look at the flash game I posted you can see the metal element and the two legs. Follow them down to the metal fitting and you'll see a whitish blob. There's your glass thingy.


----------



## Corry

Oh...ok...gotcha!   You use the same kinda terminology I use.  Usually when I'm trying to explain something, my sentences are laced with words like "whatchamacallit" and "thingy" and "hoodgy" (yeah, I know..that's a weird one"


----------



## aggiezach

wow! That was definately a SUPER macro shot. Thanks for the game! 


Zach


----------



## Corry

No it's Zachs turn to post!!!!


----------



## aggiezach

I'll post the new one later tonight after my last class! 

Zach


----------



## ferny

I'll jump ahead then.

Is it a... pencil? Or a.... ruler? 

Just incase you took during a lesson. :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal

bubble gum on the bottom of your desk?


----------



## ferny

Or... a small mirror on your shoe?


----------



## Nytmair

you've got it all wrong, it's a fish


----------



## ferny

It must have been the mirrors and he's got caught. He's been kept behind for a loooong time. :mrgreen:


----------



## CrazyAva

Waiting patiently....


----------



## aggiezach

ok since this is my first time to make the image I hope this is a good one!

Let the guessing begin! 
*Link gone * 


Zach


----------



## conch

I hope it's not mercury


----------



## Nytmair

uhhhhh.... hershey kiss 

i have no idea


----------



## aggiezach

conch said:
			
		

> I hope it's not mercury




DAMN! was it that easy??? Here is the full size image.... Caution its pretty big..


Full Size Link

Well I guess it is your turn.... Sorry if this one sucked! 


Zach


----------



## conch

> DAMN! was it that easy???


 
yes, it's the first thing I thought of.  

isn't it kinda dangerous playing around with mercury?



> Well I guess it is your turn....


 
sure, here's mine.

*... or not? Link broken *


----------



## Corry

sand?


----------



## JonMikal

sandpaper


----------



## aggiezach

conch said:
			
		

> DAMN! was it that easy???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, it's the first thing I thought of.
> 
> isn't it kinda dangerous playing around with mercury?
Click to expand...


Yeah its very dangerous, but that was just a picture I found one day and I use it for my desktop! So I didn't actually play around with it!

Zach


----------



## Nytmair

aggiezach said:
			
		

> conch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's not mercury
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN! was it that easy??? Here is the full size image.... Caution its pretty big..
> 
> 
> Full Size Link
> 
> Well I guess it is your turn.... Sorry if this one sucked!
> 
> 
> Zach
Click to expand...


WOW!!! that's an awesome picture! looks computer generated... very cool




any my guess would have been sand as well...


----------



## aggiezach

yeah I'm gonna go with the sand thing too... its definitely a rough surface....


Not really a clue though if its not sandpaper

Zach


----------



## CrazyAva

I would go with sand paper too......so if I am right, there are several ahead of me LOL


----------



## nomav6

only thing I can think of other then what everyone else said is graham cracker


----------



## jadin

Tortilla chip.


----------



## Trig

I think its curry powder.


----------



## Peldor

My guess is a painted surface, yellow paint?


----------



## ferny

Trig said:
			
		

> I think its curry powder.


I'm with you on this. I though it was some sort of spice when I first saw it to.


----------



## conch

Trig and ferny got it.   

I pressed it down to make it look like sand or something.


----------



## Trig

So, is it me then? Right, I'll have one ready soon!

(Working in a super market came in handy for once  Sad but true!)


----------



## Trig

Right, here's the cookie!







P.S. It's not a cookie... technically

P.P.S That wasn't a clue, I was trying to do some kind of computer lingo joke.

P.P.P.S It didn't work.


----------



## Corry

An air filter?


----------



## ferny

The skin of some type of fruit is my guess. 

Avocado is the only one that springs to mind though.


----------



## conch

tire tread from a toy car?

or something made of rubber


----------



## aggiezach

I'm gonna go with the tire tread as well...



Zach


----------



## btrippy

Looks like a drainage cover from a 60 degree angle..  but  I guess that wouldn't be a macro,  eh?


----------



## Trig

Nope you are all wrong so far. Keep guessing.

Clue No.1 is : It's metal.


----------



## Corry

Trig said:
			
		

> Right, here's the cookie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. It's not a cookie... technically
> 
> P.P.S That wasn't a clue, I was trying to do some kind of computer lingo joke.
> 
> P.P.P.S It didn't work.



runnerboard on a truck?  (the little side step thingy)


----------



## ferny

A file?


----------



## jadin

good guess ferny...


----------



## Corry

Yeah...that is a good guess.


----------



## Nytmair

cheese grater.... i dunno, but i agree with file as of now :LOL:


----------



## triggerhappy

Nytmair said:
			
		

> cheese grater....



I think you may be on to something...


----------



## ferny

*gives Trig a poke to see if he's still alive*


----------



## Trig

Good guess ferny, but not correct, I'm going to make it easier now.

It has a similiar purpose to a file.


----------



## ferny

I haven't a clue now. Is it for metal, wood, plastic or none of the above?
:scratch:


----------



## Trig

It's for another metal yes.


----------



## Lepospondyl

Would that be a rasp?


----------



## Karalee

chizel? I have no idea lol


----------



## ferny

I've going to go along similar lines to Lepospondyl but say some type of knife sharpener. Although I don't believe it is. It's the only thing that I can think of now.


----------



## Trig

No not a rasp.

Another clue is, today, the item that the item in the macro image files against, ran out today, I need to buy some more tomorrow.


----------



## aggiezach

Pencil sharpener maybe?


Still clueless....

Zach


----------



## ferny

Ok, recap time.






Clue No.1 is : It's metal.
Clue No.2 is : It has a similiar purpose to a file.
Clue No.3 is : It's used on metal.
Clue No.4 is : It wares out what it files against and that then has to be replaced.

I can't think of anything. We're going to kick ourselves when we find out what it is aren't we?


----------



## triggerhappy

Nope, I'm still confused.  next clue please.


----------



## Lepospondyl

Is it a brake shoe? I thought they were fairly smooth, but some of the more agressive "sport" brakes are rough like this (well, not like this, but this is extreme macro world).


----------



## Peldor

Its a striker to a zippo lighter! You need to replace the flint!!!


----------



## triggerhappy

Peldor said:
			
		

> Its a striker to a zippo lighter! You need to replace the flint!!!



ohhhh! now that sounds like a good one!


----------



## Peldor

triggerhappy said:
			
		

> Peldor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a striker to a zippo lighter! You need to replace the flint!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhh! now that sounds like a good one!
Click to expand...



I was sitting outside smoking thinking what I would use as a macro when I saw it


----------



## Trig

Very, very well done Peldor! You got it!

I got to admit, it was a hard one, heres the full picture. I kinda like the pic as well, not enough DOF though  I just loved the light on the striker.


----------



## Corry

Wow...that WAS hard!  I'm surprised someone got it!


----------



## ferny

Peldor said:
			
		

> Its a striker to a zippo lighter! You need to replace the flint!!!


You clever clever person.

And good macro Trig!


----------



## Peldor

Ok since I am sick, here is one







Hint: 
Small and rounded.


----------



## ferny

Some make of throat lozenge.


----------



## Peldor

close... 
its easy come on!


----------



## Nytmair

a generic hard candy


----------



## Peldor

nope, 
Hint #1:
Its soft


----------



## Nikon Fan

some time of capsule, like Dayquil


----------



## Trig

A capsule with oil in it. Like Cod Liver or something like that. I suppose eromallagadma got there before me!


----------



## Peldor

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> some time of capsule, like Dayquil



you got it!   

Dayquill Sinus... 
Gahhh I feel so sick... I will do better next time  :cry:


----------



## triggerhappy

Marble?


----------



## Preston

I was gonna guess marble too.


----------



## Nytmair

ahhh, that makes sense! good guess


----------



## Nytmair

you're up eromallagadnama!!!!!


----------



## Nikon Fan

My bad, I thought after it was guessed whoever wanted to post could.  I don't have any or the ability to do any soooooooo someone else can go!!!


----------



## plumkrazy

oooh oooh I wanna play....
Hopefully nobody gets mad again... 8) 

*We can't see a thing, for the link is broken *


Hint: It's mostly transparent as you can see...


----------



## Lepospondyl

a stone chip in your windshield?

I was wondering if someone was gonna jump in and start this up again.


----------



## plumkrazy

No,

it can be harmful if held the wrong way...


----------



## triggerhappy

Is it a water splash?  or perhaps a bubble bursting?


----------



## plumkrazy

Nope,

It's also very slimy...


----------



## Karalee

Jellyfish?


----------



## plumkrazy

lolipop for you! It's a portuguese man o war.


----------



## Nytmair

wow that' thing is wierd and very cool looking


----------



## Corry

That's an ANIMAL?


----------



## plumkrazy

Yeah, they were all washed up on shore when the tide went out. They get big like a balloon and have long leg things that are real stringy that sting.


----------



## Karalee

Yeah I used to pop them on the beach as a kid. Get them a lot in March in NZ.


Someone else want to post?


----------



## ferny

Ok. A nice and easy one.

*Or none at all? For the link is broken!? *


----------



## btrippy

Looks like a clickable pen pulled apart.. looking at the  spring and  the ink tube.


----------



## hobbes28

It looks kinda like the thing you hang plants with or a fly swatter.


----------



## Lepospondyl

Looks like the belt tensioning spring on my dad's Gravely tractor.


----------



## MDowdey

its the handle of a wisk. a wire wisk. i rule.


md


----------



## Corry

I think Matt's right...that is what it looks like.


----------



## ferny

MDowdey said:
			
		

> its the handle of a wisk. a wire wisk. i rule.
> 
> 
> md


yup

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v153/ferny/macro_game/macro_game008.swf


Your go.


----------



## Corry

MD!!! Post! Post!!!


----------



## ferny

Corry's got nothing to do. 

Just like me.


----------



## Corry

Correct you are...sorta...I've gotta go to work now   I'd rather have nothing to do than go to work.


----------



## ferny

I'll post one tonight if he hasn't woken up by then.


----------



## MDowdey

sorry guys, i elect ferny to post for me. ive run out of macro pics and im stuck at work until late. but im such a good guesser!!!


md


----------



## ferny

Pfff. Slacker.

*Pfff, too. Link gone *

Ok, I'm looking for a specific name here. You'll either get it straight away, or not at all. Straight away would be my guess.


----------



## nomav6

looks like one of the simpson's


----------



## ferny

Nononononono.

But close.


----------



## hobbes28

It's cartoon eyes but I can't tell if they're on a cake or cookie or on a card.  I have no idea who it would be...if I had to guess, I'd say someone from South Park


----------



## ferny

I'll give you that.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v153/ferny/macro_game/macro_game013.swf

It's a squesy Kenny.


----------



## hobbes28

I can't put one up til later tonight so if someone has one ready, you can go ahead and post.


----------



## Unimaxium

Is anyone gonna post?


----------



## hobbes28

Sorry, I forgot to post again. Here's one but it may not be easy.

*No more link. Broken *


----------



## munkyofdth

back of a gun shell casing?


----------



## Corry

I know!  I know!  It is the letters RU, and the numbers 46!!!!


----------



## hobbes28

core_17 said:
			
		

> I know!  I know!  It is the letters RU, and the numbers 46!!!!



Oh my goodness!!!  You can read!!!!  

No right answers yet so here's a clue.

You shouldn't leave home without it.


----------



## mad_malteaser

Hmm. A key? I frequently leave the house without mine. Gets me in no end of trouble!


----------



## ferny

I thought key but couldn't figure out why the R and U would be there. The casing idea seemed to make more sense. :mrgreen:


----------



## hobbes28

mad_malteaser said:
			
		

> Hmm. A key? I frequently leave the house without mine. Gets me in no end of trouble!



That was too fast to get a right answer.  It's my house key. 

After I posted this, I typed that into ru46 into google and it pulled up a bunch of key links.  

Your go malteaser.


----------



## mad_malteaser

I was right? Wow! Right, now I haven't been following this thread for a little while so if this has been done before, I'm really sorry! That and I've not had much experience with macro so you'll probably guess this in seconds...!


----------



## ferny

Just looks like small stones to me. From a fish tank?


----------



## walter23

mad_malteaser said:
			
		

> I was right? Wow! Right, now I haven't been following this thread for a little while so if this has been done before, I'm really sorry! That and I've not had much experience with macro so you'll probably guess this in seconds...!



cat food / treats?


----------



## mad_malteaser

No, and no!


----------



## hobbes28

Instant Coffee??


----------



## mad_malteaser

Hobbes, you got it! See, told you it was easy.


----------



## hobbes28

I just get lucky sometimes.   It was a good one. 

I really need to get out and take more of these because my vault is getting low.


----------



## anton980

styrofoam?


----------



## Nytmair

a sponge?


----------



## Garbz

staying on the food part of things I'd say beaten egg white.


----------



## hobbes28

Nope, nope and nope.   I'll try and think of a good clue that won't give it away. 

Oh...and it's not food.


----------



## anton980

Do we only get one go at this?  In case we do, disregard it, but perhaps it's ice?


----------



## conch

the structure reminds me of bread? or muffin?


----------



## Corry

insulation?


----------



## ferny

anton980 said:
			
		

> Do we only get one go at this?  In case we do, disregard it, but perhaps it's ice?


You can have as many goes as you like as far as I know. Just don't fill the eintire thread with your guesses. :mrgreen:

I was going to say bread. Hmm... Not food? And sponge as been said...
I'm stuck. :?


----------



## hobbes28

Yeah, you can go as many times as you'd like.  I usually guess about three or four per post, depending on how many things it looks like. 

Ok, here's a clue.

1.  It's something used after an accident.


----------



## ferny

Lint, gauze or cotton wool?

There's my three to four per post. :mrgreen:


----------



## mad_malteaser

I'd go with ferny's guess of gauze - or some other kind of bandage.


----------



## Garbz

bandage, how about the foam sprayed by a dry extinquisher


----------



## ferny

Just going to interupt if that's ok.

You know that flicker bulb I posted? Here's a shot of it.


----------



## Nytmair

well that's pretty cool!!!


and i'll guess.... a bandaid  :? i have no idea...


----------



## Corry

One of those bandage wrap thingies that sticks to itself?


----------



## Nikon Fan

A diaper maybe...use it after an accident and hopefully before... :roll:


----------



## hobbes28

Sorry...ya'll are on the right track but not quite there yet.  

Second clue:  It's also used sometimes when you want to see a little clearer.   

Oh, and Ferny...That is a friggin awesome picture.


----------



## Nikon Fan

Kleenex??


----------



## 4NNie

That's nice!


----------



## Corry

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> I just get lucky sometimes.   It was a good one.
> 
> I really need to get out and take more of these because my vault is getting low.





Paper towel!!!!  


You meant accident, as in a spill, right?


----------



## walter23

lens cloth?


----------



## hobbes28

Yay Corry!  :cheer:  You're right.  It's a paper towel.


----------



## Corry

Cool, but I should stop guessing!  I don't have any super macros at the moment.  If someone else wants to go, go ahead...if not, I *might* be able to get one up in a day or two.


----------



## ferny

Ok. But you better get one ready Corry or I'll have to give you a nasty Chinese burn.


----------



## Nytmair

hmmmm, looks like bullets frozen in ice, but i highly doubt that's what it is 

could be something electrical... :?


----------



## ferny

It could be, yes.


----------



## conch

hmm, chinese burn, is that a clue?

taser? cattle prod?


----------



## ferny

No to all of the above.


----------



## anton980

Hm..   something electrical maybe?  Electrodes!  Are they electrodes?


----------



## ferny

Well, they plug into something. But what is the object?


----------



## anton980

its not an electrical plug is it?


----------



## ferny

nope


----------



## anton980

I knew it!!!  I give up


----------



## CrazyAva

plug for an electric skillet?


----------



## ferny

Nope.

Here's another picture. It's a big giveaway.


----------



## hobbes28

Is that a Christmas light, cheesy?


----------



## MDowdey

not a christmas light, but the inside dome of a flashlight...


i think.



md


----------



## ferny

Near enough

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v153/ferny/macro_game/macro_game014.swf


----------



## Nytmair

soooo. Hobbes, looks like you're next?


----------



## Unimaxium

Looks like this thread has been forgotten for the last week. So I'm posting one to get the game going again  It's not that great, but I don't have very many macro shots. This one should be _really_ easy anyway. Chances are you've seen this thing within the last five minutes  However, I am looking for a more specific answer than "computer monitor"


----------



## themonko

looks like the dimond icon from all the post...


----------



## btrippy

not sure what the pic is, but it looks like a closeup of your monitor..


----------



## ferny

As themonko said.

I looks like the "no new posts" icon.


----------



## mad_malteaser

*looks up*

What they said!


----------



## Peateater

to me that looks like one of those billboards that light up...

Peter


----------



## Unimaxium

Yeah I told you it was really easy. Unfortunately I just don't have very many macro shots. Anyway themonko got it right, but thanks to ferny for the graphic aid hehe  .


----------



## Unimaxium

Yeah I told you it was really easy. Unfortunately I just don't have very many macro shots. Anyway themonko got it right, but thanks to ferny for the graphic aid  .


----------



## btrippy

ferny said:
			
		

> As themonko said.
> 
> I looks like the "no new posts" icon.


Ahh.. so that's what he meant


----------



## themonko

Just realized I mis-spelled diamond and wasn't exactly clear in my post.

Yeah for my first guess EVER in the forum!  By the way, Unimaxium, by mentioning that we had seen the object in the past 5 minutes and by mentioning the monitor, it gave it away.  Had you not mentioned anything, it may have been a little harder.

Anywho, I have no macro shots to post.  Someone else can post in my place


----------



## Unimaxium

Hmmm yeah I guess I should have waited to give hints. But I mostly did it just to get this thread alive again, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## themonko

Well, it worked...I wish I had a macro to put up.  If someone can explain the how abouts to do a macro like that I will be glad to try.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

I don't know if this qualifies as macro but its probably as close as I can get to it. Its a crap picture with almost no DOF but I sort of like it anyways. The real trick is figuring out what the hell it is


----------



## hobbes28

themonko said:
			
		

> Well, it worked...I wish I had a macro to put up.  If someone can explain the how abouts to do a macro like that I will be glad to try.



Try here.

Scott..is that the shoulder stock of a rifle?


----------



## Unimaxium

The texture looks kind of leathery to me. Like the edge of a chair or something that's upholstered with colored leather.


----------



## themonko

i'm clueless on this one.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Nope, not a stock, and not leather 

Give up?


----------



## themonko

any clues?


----------



## manda

an elephant toe


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

themonko said:
			
		

> any clues?



Its made of wood and metal


----------



## themonko

the pic doesn't look like it, but a hammer?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

themonko said:
			
		

> the pic doesn't look like it, but a hammer?




interesting... wrong.... but interesting


Clue #2: both ends are exactly the same, except opposite


----------



## hobbes28

A propeller?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> A propeller?



*HOBBES GETS A COOKIE!!!!!!*


----------



## hobbes28

Alison wanted to know if she could have the cookie. 

Here's the next one...







This one may or may not be that easy.


----------



## nomav6

telephone cord?


----------



## themonko

IDE cable in computer (the one that connects HD to motherboard)


----------



## hobbes28

Nope and nope.  Here's a clue.

It's something that you see less of the older you get.


----------



## ferny

It's a pair of frilly knickers isn't it?


----------



## hobbes28

ferny said:
			
		

> It's a pair of frilly knickers isn't it?



You've got to speak ENGLISH buddy....not that kind like they have in the ENGLAND but english like they speak over here in AMERICA... :LOL:

*please note that I am kidding and in no way would say anything to offend any people from any other country.   Especially people that come from the England where Spanish originated from.


And no, that's not it.


----------



## ferny

Check your pm for an explaination.


----------



## hobbes28

I replied...and sure you've never been there. 

It's not any of those.  

Here's another clue.

These are helpful when you're sick.


----------



## lizheaemma

oxygen tube?


----------



## Karalee

Dont you see less of everything as you get old? Deteriorating eyesight and all....


----------



## ferny

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> It's something that you see less of the older you get.
> 
> 
> *AND *
> 
> 
> These are helpful when you're sick.



I still say frilly knickers.  :mrgreen:

In all honestly, I haven't a clue!


----------



## hobbes28

Hmmm...Okay..here's another clue...

This would be very helpful to anyone that has ever broken their jaw...


----------



## Alison

I would just like to state that I know what this is and am happy to take bribes via PM.  :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny

AlisonS said:
			
		

> I would just like to state that I know what this is and am happy to take bribes via PM.  :mrgreen:


How about I won't sent you any more photos? :mrgreen:




> This would be very helpful to anyone that has ever broken their jaw..


Having never broke a bone I'm going to guess here. I know, it's not in line with the game but I like to break the rules. Just not bones.

Erm, some form of mouth guard? Although I'd guess it'd be a bit late to be using one.

Just so we don't have to flick back a page.


----------



## bronzeo

its a bent soda straw


----------



## simnine

that would be my guess too


----------



## ferny

I think you've got it. I had this on my mind in the shower this morning (I was think about Hobbes in the shower ) and was wondering if it was a box of straws. When I looked at it again I didn't think it was. I never thought of a bent straw!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Crap, I thought of a straw based on Hobbes clue but disregarded it since I couldn't make the image jive with the straw imnage in my head. Didn't even think about the bend.... DOH!


----------



## hobbes28

bronzeo said:
			
		

> its a bent soda straw



You got it! :cheer:  It's the bendy straw that comes on juice boxes but the same thing. 


And Ferny...what have I told you about thinking about me in the shower????


----------



## ferny

Take the camera with me. Sorry, I forgot again.


----------



## Corry

ferny said:
			
		

> Take the camera with me. Sorry, I forgot again.


  :LOL:


----------



## bronzeo

I don't find this too hard, so I will dispense with the clues for a while.


----------



## simnine

clarinet


----------



## bronzeo

Yes,  I knew it was too easy. I had a hard time trying to get an area that would show enough to give a chance, but hard enough to be a challenge.


----------



## SeaBreeze

This is my kind of thread.  I've got to get in on this one, but sadly I'm at work at the moment. I'll see if I can come up with some super macros when I get home tonight.

On that note, I'm curious about something, I'm contemplating the reversed lens method you guys are using to add to my already really good super macro mode, but I see that you're using tape to attach the lens. I've been doing some research into marco photography and macro lenses and I've read there's something referred to as a coupling ring. From what I understand it supposedly allows you to couple the lenses together without the use of tape. Now I haven't heard anyone here mention that as of yet, just the tape method, so I was wondering why you guys prefer using tape or if any of you do use the ring? For me, I'd like to avoid the use of tape (if possible).

Oh yeah, before I forget. For those of you using the reverse lens method, what's a good lens to use? I'd like something that would work well with my Z3 if at all possible.


----------



## hobbes28

SeaBreeze said:
			
		

> This is my kind of thread.  I've got to get in on this one, but sadly I'm at work at the moment. I'll see if I can come up with some super macros when I get home tonight.
> 
> On that note, I'm curious about something, I'm contemplating the reversed lens method you guys are using to add to my already really good super macro mode, but I see that you're using tape to attach the lens. I've been doing some research into marco photography and macro lenses and I've read there's something referred to as a coupling ring. From what I understand it supposedly allows you to couple the lenses together without the use of tape. Now I haven't heard anyone here mention that as of yet, just the tape method, so I was wondering why you guys prefer using tape or if any of you do use the ring? For me, I'd like to avoid the use of tape (if possible).



The tape is for us procrastinators that won't go out and buy a coupler ring.   The coupler is a better method because it keeps the reversed lens on better but the tape is cheap and easy.


----------



## lizheaemma




----------



## themonko

A rose


----------



## lizheaemma

not a  rose


----------



## conch

christmas thingy for the tree


----------



## SeaBreeze

Is it a tulip?


----------



## themonko

some kind of RED flower...


----------



## jadin

:shock: ... 'no.. it can't be that'

red candle with glitter. for bonus points in the shape of a flower


----------



## ferny

SeaBreeze said:
			
		

> This is my kind of thread.  I've got to get in on this one, but sadly I'm at work at the moment. I'll see if I can come up with some super macros when I get home tonight.
> 
> On that note, I'm curious about something, I'm contemplating the reversed lens method you guys are using to add to my already really good super macro mode, but I see that you're using tape to attach the lens. I've been doing some research into marco photography and macro lenses and I've read there's something referred to as a coupling ring. From what I understand it supposedly allows you to couple the lenses together without the use of tape. Now I haven't heard anyone here mention that as of yet, just the tape method, so I was wondering why you guys prefer using tape or if any of you do use the ring? For me, I'd like to avoid the use of tape (if possible).
> 
> Oh yeah, before I forget. For those of you using the reverse lens method, what's a good lens to use? I'd like something that would work well with my Z3 if at all possible.




I've got a z10 and find that my old md lenses fit nicley onto the end. Then I use two elastic bands to hold it on. It's very stable. With my old digital I made a proper adaptor and stuff.

I'll get pictures for you later.



I have no idea on the latest entry. IT's too dark to see it right now.


----------



## lizheaemma

themonko said:
			
		

> some kind of RED flower...




This is correct, It's a very common one for this time of the year but not one of the ones already mentioned above, if you want to guess at a type.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ferny,

Nice to see another "Z" user here. The use of rubber bands sounds like a pretty good idea actually. I'd like to see those pics of your setup when you have time. If you also have some links to macros you've done, feel free to pass those along as well.


----------



## elsaspet

Is the flower Bird of Paradise?  Daylilly?


----------



## themonko

i don't know any more flower names...at least of flowers that are red.  oh well...


----------



## Bimmie

oe oe
a rhododendron?

very wild guess


----------



## lizheaemma

If you still want clues the closest yet is the day lily!


----------



## Bimmie

a waterlily!
a tiger lily!
it kinda looks like a lounge chair as well...


----------



## themonko

Latoya Lily
FIRE lily
Blood lily
Red Poppy lily
Asiatic Lily

...okay that's enough from google.


----------



## elsaspet

Tiger Lilly!  I have some in my garden.  If I'm right though, give my turn to someone else because I don't know how to do micro macro.


----------



## lizheaemma

elsaspet said:
			
		

> Tiger Lilly!  I have some in my garden.  If I'm right though, give my turn to someone else because I don't know how to do micro macro.



I really need to learn how to read!  Sorry I never read that it was the one that guessed right, I just assumed that this was just a theme thread.  I so budged!  It's simnine's turn!  

*turns red and runs to hide in the corner!


----------



## Bimmie

lizheaemma said:
			
		

> I really need to learn how to read!  Sorry I never read that it was the one that guessed right, I just assumed that this was just a theme thread.  I so budged!  It's simnine's turn!
> 
> *turns red and runs to hide in the corner!



AHEM!



			
				Bimmie said:
			
		

> a waterlily!
> a tiger lily!
> it kinda looks like a lounge chair as well...



 :er:


----------



## Andrea K

SeaBreeze said:
			
		

> Ferny,
> 
> Nice to see another "Z" user here. The use of rubber bands sounds like a pretty good idea actually. I'd like to see those pics of your setup when you have time. If you also have some links to macros you've done, feel free to pass those along as well.


 
i would also like to see a picture of your setup

p.s. sorry, my comment is off topic
i have no idea what type of flower it is :x


----------



## lizheaemma

amaryllis


----------



## ferny

Just a small bit of spam. I made a post about my set-up.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=158262#post158262


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hey Simnine, are you going to post one for us to guess?

If not, let me know as I'd like to go next. I've got some ones to stump the lot of you.


----------



## themonko

do it up SeaBreeze...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sorry for the delayed response, everyone at home has been sick so I've had little if any time at the PC. Anyway, on to my first macro up for the guessing.


----------



## Unimaxium

looks kind of liquidy... like a close-up on a drop of water or something.


----------



## themonko

motorcyle engine


----------



## Jess

Well, I'd like to venture a guess as I'm hoping to have some decent macro shots when my next roll is developed.

Is it a Christmas ornament?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ok, so our first guesses are -

1) close-up on a drop of water or something
2) motorcycle engine
3) a christmas ornament

no
no
no - but it is made of similar materials

Anyone else? Need hints maybe?


----------



## benbrinkhurst

Bauble,
Halogen bulb,
Kettle element,
Christmas tree light


----------



## SeaBreeze

And we have a winner. Benbrinkhurst said a bulb and a bulb it is. Granted it's not a halogen, but I'm not that picky about guesses.  It's the inside of this incandescent blue party light -


----------



## benbrinkhurst

Dont have any good ones, some one else can go.


----------



## MostlyDigital




----------



## MostlyDigital

I know its a lil dark and whatnot, so I'll start you off with a clue..... um.... "American Standard"


----------



## Meysha

Now that is the weirdest picture I've ever seen! 

I'm Australian so does that mean I get a different clue to all the americans???


----------



## MostlyDigital

Haha, no way .... I hope this isnt too hard, or too vague.


----------



## Meysha

ok... so it looks like a metallic golf ball with a wispy bit of gas/glass appearing from nowhere.
or a microphone.?

What is that weird wispy thing?! ARGH! This is hard. ok let me think......................... :scratch: ..........
hmmm


----------



## Garbz

it's a fluid of sorts?  Prehapse a shell.  ALthough i don't know what that has to do with american standard.  Prehapse give us an ANSI number.


----------



## jadin

I'm going to play detective now... "American Standard" is a brand of toilet. I know this because whenever I use one, I like to brag that I'm "pissing on an American standard"...

I brightened the photo on my computer and there does seem to be a ring that is the same shape as a toilet. So my guess is going to have to be something that's reflecting a toilet bowl, specifically something like a metal handle.

My guess is a toilet handle.

... now back to figuring out what the screen / mesh type stuff could possibly be.


----------



## hobbes28

MostlyDigital said:
			
		

>




Clue: American Standard...hmmm...

Could it be a set of pliers or wrench or something of that sort?


----------



## MostlyDigital

nope, no one's there yet. jadin is on the right track. don't leave the bathroom. Yes there is a fluid in that picture.

hints: stay in the bathroom, american standard does make plumbing items, you do see fluid in the picture, and.... try a different vantage point, look at things like you normally wouldnt. 

Darn and I thought the mesh was a dead give away :lmao:

If this one is too hard I'm sorry. Let me know if I should just say what it is.


----------



## jadin

A faucet with one of those screens that makes the water flow smoothly?


----------



## MostlyDigital

Bingo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I turned on the water, let it drip and shot the drop coming out of the screen.


----------



## jadin

Someone else can go, I don't have anything ready yet. I'll edit this into a photo if noone beats me to it. ;-)


----------



## Unimaxium

OK I have one:


----------



## jadin

Looks like a loofsa (? totally misspelled) sponge.


----------



## ferny

#It's loofa, Jadin. 


Looks like Velcro to me.


----------



## Unimaxium

Nope to both. Keep guessing


----------



## MostlyDigital

Styrafoam (again spellin? lol)


----------



## LilCujo

Looks like the bottom of carpet.


----------



## Unimaxium

nope


----------



## jadin

Some sort of charcoal? Lava rock? It looks extremely porousy.


----------



## Corry

Looks like a scrub pad or sponge or something to me, too..think we might get a clue?


----------



## Unimaxium

ok, here's a vague hint: it's part of an electronic device


----------



## Corry

headphones?


----------



## Unimaxium

bingo 
Maybe my hint was too obvious


----------



## Corry

Woohoooo!!!!  I'm gonna go take me a supermacro now!!!!


----------



## jadin

Even with the hint I never would have guessed that. I don't think it was too obvious.


----------



## Unimaxium

jadin said:
			
		

> Even with the hint I never would have guessed that. I don't think it was too obvious.


Ok good then


----------



## Corry

I hope this isn't too easy..but I'm not too good at the whole super macro thing.


----------



## Bimmie

a sugarcube or a key from a keyboard?


----------



## jadin

a play button


----------



## Corry

jadin, you are on the right track, I think...elaborate if you would.


----------



## jadin

elaborate as in a play button located where? or elaborate some other way.

if it's elaborate on where it is, i'll guess on your keyboard. above the f keys.


----------



## bishopsmead

confusing, as from the angle this was taken, you'd think it was a down button or something...


----------



## Corry

jadin said:
			
		

> elaborate as in a play button located where? or elaborate some other way.
> 
> if it's elaborate on where it is, i'll guess on your keyboard. above the f keys.



Ok..in that case...you're wrong, but you are on the right case..I was over-tired last night, and I'm an idiot not realizing you meant a play button like on a VCR remote.  Duh.


----------



## benbrinkhurst

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ok..in that case...you're wrong, but you are on the right case..I was over-tired last night, and I'm an idiot not realizing you meant a play button like on a VCR remote.  Duh.



games console, control, directional arrow (ps/ps2 maybe).


----------



## Corry

We have a winner!  It was Nintendo GameCube though.


----------



## benbrinkhurst

i think its dam easy, see what you lot think.


----------



## Force of Nature

one of those things from a drain in a sink, it stops the food going down the drain yeh?


----------



## benbrinkhurst

Force of Nature said:
			
		

> one of those things from a drain in a sink, it stops the food going down the drain yeh?



mhe said it was easy your go. will get some thing better next time its my go.


----------



## Sk8man

i was going to say it's a part of an oven


----------



## Sergiozal

Did it stop?
I was having fun reading past posts...
May I stat it again?
Thank you, so here it goes:





I will be away for the weekend, so don't be mad. I will answer only next week ok?


----------



## hobbes28

looks like a cookie to me... maybe cause I'm hungry


----------



## thebeginning

yeah same here. i am hungry.  picture of cookie + lack of having a cookie + hungry = dangit.

if that isnt it, maybe it is some distorted cloth or fabric.  with chocolate chips or raisins inside.


----------



## dalebe

could it be the surface of a sponge?


----------



## LEXTC

Is there a working link to a tutorial?


----------



## dalebe

Force of Nature said:
			
		

> one of those things from a drain in a sink, it stops the food going down the drain yeh?


hey man that was a quick guess, i'm having second thoughts about mine now, presuming i get on...


----------



## hobbes28

LEXTC said:
			
		

> Is there a working link to a tutorial?




There is one that I made up in the "How to" section but it's been a while since it was posted so here's a link.


----------



## Sergiozal

No, It is not anything to eat... keep trying (not a sponge either)

I dont know why the picture disapeared, so it goes again:


----------



## jadin

how about a hint? (a small one is okay, just need a nudge in the right direction)


----------



## Sergiozal

jadin said:
			
		

> how about a hint? (a small one is okay, just need a nudge in the right direction)


Ok:
1. It is not food, but is related to food (I guess it will give you even more confusion)
2. It is not a sponge, but can be squized if you are strong enough
3. You trow it away when you want to celebrate something


----------



## jadin

a wine / champange cork!


----------



## Sergiozal

jadin said:
			
		

> a wine / champange cork!


OMG!   we have a winner already!

I guess I went too far with my hints :Joker:


----------



## jadin

I did say a "small" hint! :sillysmi:

I still don't have a macro so someone else can go. Gotta get me a new lens for the macro's... (long story).


----------



## dalebe

ok, if you insist, here goes...


----------



## Sergiozal

It is... it is....

A Tennis Shoe's String ???


----------



## dalebe

awwwww, now that was much too easy, well done segiozal, i'll try something harder next time, it's a shoelace.


----------



## Sergiozal

I give my turn back to you then 
Try again...

By the way, that was a nice macro shot, well done!


----------



## dalebe

thanks for that sergiozal, but i have'nt prepared any more yet, does anybody else want to try?


----------



## dalebe

ok that's enough time to get one together, here it is (he says sheepishly)


----------



## hobbes28

Looks like a lamp to me.


----------



## themonko

i say fire alarm or door bell (some kind of bell)...or urinal


----------



## dalebe

no neither..


----------



## ferny

Radiator thermostat?


----------



## jadin

some sort of air in/out-take like a blow-dryer, or air-purifier type thing.


----------



## dalebe

yes we have a winner, well done ferny, it is a radiator thermostat.. :thumbup:


----------



## ferny

Ok, I've got three images of the same object each at a different magnification. I'll post a new version when it looks like you won't get the answer. They're snapshots really. Only took two second to take the lot. That explains the poor quality.






I'll give you a clue. Think "English" rather than "American".


----------



## dalebe

is it frost?


----------



## ferny

Nope. It's not natural in nature. It's made in a factory and is in lots of homes.


----------



## dalebe

it's fibreglass loft insulation.


----------



## ferny

Nonono. You'll see why it's a big no later! :mrgreen:

I'll post another then.


----------



## Meysha

It looks like those chinese rice noodle things. But I don't know how that's English and not American.


----------



## dalebe

is it carpet underlay?


----------



## dalebe

or it could be spiderweb..


----------



## jadin

tea bag!


----------



## dalebe

yeah i'll bet your right jadin, a teabag, very british!


----------



## ferny

jadin said:
			
		

> tea bag!


What?!?! How dare you! You're so insulting sometimes!

Oh, that was your guess. 


Correct.


----------



## dalebe

wow incredible magnification! superb..


----------



## jadin

It's hard to find new things to take macro's of!!


----------



## thebeginning

that one is either really easy or really hard. i cant tell. is it some kind of nut cracker?


----------



## jadin

nopers


----------



## surfingfireman

part of a zipper?


----------



## jadin

surfingfireman said:
			
		

> part of a zipper?



<shakes head left and right>


----------



## dalebe

is it some sort of clasp,for a necklace?


----------



## jadin

all very good guesses so far. you're all on the right track. (hints start out vague and will get progressively more specific ;-)) here's the first hint.

- it is metal


----------



## jadin

- it is "cut short"


----------



## lizheaemma

nail clippers?


----------



## jadin

Winner!!






I was having fun with the hints too!! The next one was going to be : you can "hang" stuff from a "nail".... (aka hang-nail)

:goodvibe:


----------



## lizheaemma

now i guess I better get a shot and quick!


----------



## Sergiozal

Jadin, how did you do such large magnification? Did you just cropped the large image or do you have special equipment for macros like that?


----------



## jadin

The "mystery" image is a 100% crop from the original. I do use a reverse-lens setup for macroing, however. (my lenses are anything but macro - I think the closest focus distance is like 18 inches) With the reversed-lens I'm about 1/2 to 1/4 inch away from my subject.






I did a quick search for a how-to on the reversed lens but it looks like you replied to that thread. So I won't explain it here ;-)


----------



## lizheaemma

ok, the picture really isn't very good, it was for first shot at the reversed lense gig and I really need to work at it. Can you say out of focus, it obviously in my vocabulary!


----------



## jadin

The picture is fine... I can easily spot the *FORTUNE COOKIE*....

I'll have to insert my foot if I'm wrong. :goodvibe:


----------



## Sergiozal

I would say the same: Some kind of cookie


----------



## lizheaemma

Not a cookie!


----------



## dalebe

a peanut.


----------



## lizheaemma

not a nut any kind


----------



## luckydog

The crust slice from the end of a loaf of bread folded in half?


----------



## thebeginning

can we say what it is made of? cement maybe?

or a sponge


----------



## lizheaemma

Not food, not man made, you would find it near the ocean.


----------



## lizheaemma

or in the ocean


----------



## thebeginning

is sponge right or wrong?


----------



## ferny

Cork sounds tempting.


----------



## dalebe

is it coral?


----------



## lizheaemma

No, no and no to above  guesses...

It was once alive but now it is not....


----------



## luckydog

Is it a shell? Cowrie maybe???


----------



## lizheaemma

Not a shell, it's concidered a skeleton or a test


----------



## dalebe

was it once alive?


----------



## dalebe

a molusc...


----------



## lizheaemma

it was once alive...


----------



## lizheaemma

tourists love them


----------



## dalebe

a seahorse?


----------



## lizheaemma

not a seahorse,  
here's another clue,
think currancy and beach


----------



## hobbes28

hahaah....sand dollar..  money..hehehe.


----------



## lizheaemma

Better come up with another pic hobbes


----------



## dalebe

please tell me! what's a sand dollar? and that does'nt look like it could have ever been alive!!! i just come from little old england..


----------



## ferny

This sort of thing was the currency on many islands years and years ago. Each island would have its own design and patterns. I think it's still used now and then but it's mainly a tourist thing. Little keep sakes from your trip.


----------



## dalebe

very enlightening! thank you ferny


----------



## hobbes28

You can usually get them in the Atlantic off of the Eastern US coast, preferably before a storm comes in.  You just feel for them with your feet then dive in to get it. 

Here's my go:


----------



## dalebe

is it oyster shell?


----------



## ferny

I'm thinking book or a sanding wheel. Even though it's wrong.


----------



## lizheaemma

vacuum filter


----------



## jadin

a sock


----------



## thebeginning

jadin said:
			
		

> a sock


 
:lmao:


----------



## Sk8man

a pigeon fether


----------



## jadin

thebeginning said:
			
		

> :lmao:


I.... I don't get it.


----------



## ferny

It could be a sock actually. I see where jadin is going.
Hope it's not Aubreys though. Pink?!?!?!


----------



## hobbes28

ferny said:
			
		

> I'm thinking book or a sanding wheel. Even though it's wrong.




It is a book.  I'll have to find a picture of it from far away because I sold my "macro" camera.  Your go there Pete.


----------



## ferny

Me knowing what a book looks like. There's some irony there...


----------



## dalebe

a bookmark.


----------



## ferny

nope


----------



## dalebe

a ruler or measuring stick.


----------



## ferny

Nope again.
I'll give you a clue which could give it away. It's on-topic for this site.


----------



## jadin

camera strap?


----------



## ferny

Sort of along the right lines, but no.


----------



## ferny

Another then. I should point out that these aren't cropped they're resized from photo's 2048x1536.


----------



## Corry

part of a film cartridge...where the film come out of the canister?


----------



## ferny

Made it too easy again didn't I?





Kodak Gold 200


----------



## Corry

I only got it cuz I could see part of the film.  I don't have anything ready to post, and I have to go to work now....someone else can go, or I'll try and get something up in a day or two.


----------



## jadin




----------



## jadin

I haven't thought of a single hint that won't reveal what it is yet...

Just start guessing! When you post what your guess is it might help someone else guess what the correct answer is by putting them on the right track. What have you got to lose?!? :sillysmi:


----------



## ferny

I think it's a file/sharpener of some description. I just didn't want to guess in case I'm right. I've not got anything to post.


----------



## kwyjibo

Looks like bloody tiles to me. I also have nothing to post so I'll keep my real guess to myself.


----------



## Sergiozal

Yeah, it looks like a sharpenning stone


----------



## jadin

You guys are no fun! Guess even if you can't post! Someone will always jump in to fill the gaps..

So GUESS GUESS GUESS! Don't hold back! :goodvibe:

So far no guesses are even close, I'll try to think of a hint that won't give it away.


----------



## dalebe

is it sandpaper?


----------



## dalebe

or a golf ball!


----------



## hobbes28

is that the striking part of a match box?


----------



## jadin

Nobody is on the right track yet. Only one (1) thing is designed to hit it...


----------



## jadin

The one thing bounces off of it.


----------



## dalebe

is it a basketball backboard?


----------



## kwyjibo

Sure looks like a sharpening stone to me. Is it the face of a golf club?


----------



## kwyjibo

a reflector?


----------



## jadin

kwyjibo said:
			
		

> a reflector?



Now you're getting close! It is a reflector of a specific kind, the one object that bounces off of it is light. Now go look at the colors and guess what kind of reflector.


----------



## thebeginning

it's a light reflector


----------



## pursuer

Ping pong paddle?


----------



## thebeginning

a bike reflector?


----------



## kwyjibo

reflective tape?


----------



## jadin

Those honeycomb-like shapes are designed to be _highly reflective_.

In case your wondering I'm looking for a specific word or phrase. If it takes to long I'll just keep throwing out hints faster and faster until it's guessed.


----------



## pursuer

Honeycomb grid reflector?


----------



## jadin

It's sometimes shot at in rural communities.... (this should give it away)


----------



## photographiti

shot at??


----------



## photographiti

is it a solar panel?


----------



## jadin

photographiti said:
			
		

> shot at??



Think redneck...


----------



## ferny

I was thinking it was off one of those high visibility coats. Now I'm thinking it's a road sign.


----------



## kwyjibo

yeah a stop sign.I think you're right ferny


----------



## jadin

At last!! A winner!!!

I was looking for "road sign" and ferny delivers. Unfortunately my mom is going on vacation and is taking my 512mb memory card with her, and the one I get to use in exchange is incompatible with my card reader, so I can't post a picture of the actual sign like I was planning to do. The one I have is scratched all over, thus leading everyone astray for so long.

Long story short it was a do not enter sign, like so :







*The clues were: *
- Only one (1) thing is designed to hit it...
- The one thing bounces off of it.
- It is a reflector of a specific kind, the one object that bounces off of it is light.
- Those honeycomb-like shapes are designed to be _highly reflective_.
- It's sometimes shot at in rural communities....
- Think redneck...

Sorry it took so long for a correct guess, I really had trouble thinking of hints that wouldn't instantly give it away, (or so I thought). I can breathe easy now.... :sillysmi:


----------



## ferny

Can't you plug your camera into a usb port? People seem to think that's a no-no but it's the only way I get pictures onto my computer and have never had a problem.


----------



## kwyjibo

not really a no no just uses battery power.


----------



## jadin

My camera didn't come with a cable if memory serves me, so I'd have to purchase one if I wanted to. But my memory card came with a reader, so I had reason to just use that. Up until now it's never been a problem.


----------



## ferny




----------



## thebeginning

uhhh. an eraser.


----------



## ferny

nope


----------



## photographiti

an ax head?


----------



## dalebe

a pedestrian walkway.


----------



## noworyz

a matchstick


----------



## photographiti

good guess noworyz, but it looks more like a match_box_ to me...


----------



## thebeginning

i give up, what is it?


----------



## Andrea K

photographiti said:
			
		

> good guess noworyz, but it looks more like a match_box_ to me...


 
ill go match_book_


----------



## kwyjibo

brick?  stone?


----------



## ferny

photographiti said:
			
		

> good guess noworyz, but it looks more like a match_box_ to me...


we have a winner. It's the bit where you strike the matches on a matchbox.


----------



## photographiti

YAY!






Dan...sorry buddy but you already know what this is, so no guessing.  
Unless you wanna purposely guess wrong..that's ok by me  :greenpbl: 

good luck, everyone!


----------



## thebeginning

nooooooo! dang it. well if i cant have it, nobody can! bwahaha 

*everybody, if you want to get this one, you have to be SUPER specific.  (if you find what it is, you have to say what type of whatever this thing is is. )*

there. i am satisfied.


----------



## thebeginning

is it the closeup of a duck


----------



## jadin

something used for massage?


----------



## photographiti

nope


----------



## photographiti

nobody's guessing...is this one too hard?

ok here's a hint...it's used inside of a mobile piece of machinery.


----------



## jadin

some kind of bearing?


----------



## Neophyte Photographer

spark plug?


----------



## photographiti

nope...

it's something a passenger might use in this mobile piece of machinery.


----------



## pyagid

Beaded massage seat cover?


----------



## thebeginning

haha...jonny, there is no way. they need a HUGE hint. try a hint from another angle. (not where it is but what it is). otherwise, we might be here for a while ;-)


----------



## Neophyte Photographer

The light up on the ...overhead area of a car by each door/window?  or maybe near the floor?


----------



## ShutteredEye

light by the vanity mirror.


----------



## lizheaemma

it looks like the packaging from a box of toffalee's or whatever they are called! 
you can but them in me am i mobile machinery?


----------



## blitz

could it be a clutch or a break, or an exelorator ?


blah i dont know


----------



## kwyjibo

bb's?


----------



## thebeginning

sorry jonny, these people are getting vicious, and i thought i better tell them before they keep guessing and guessing. we do have a winner (surprisingly). 

neophyte got it.  it was a car interior light.  now off to it!


----------



## Neophyte Photographer

Since i am just starting in photography, 10th grade photo class, and i don't exactly have macro equipment(not that i know of anyway...canon ae-1 w/ standard 50 mm lens and a tamrom 80-210 mm) I will let mountain lander go since he guessed the same as i did.

Also...could you send me a link on the whole macro process plz?  An assignment that i have in school is to take macro shots and i would like to do the best job i can


----------



## Sergiozal

Neophyte Photographer said:
			
		

> Also...could you send me a link on the whole macro process plz?  An assignment that i have in school is to take macro shots and i would like to do the best job i can



Not really busy forum, but there is a lot of information aroud:
http//:www.macrophotography.org


----------



## photographiti

sorry guys, i've been out all day.  thanks for covering for me, dan!


----------



## thebeginning

allright mountain lander. any time now. aaaaany time.


----------



## Neophyte Photographer

maybe we should just let anyone who has a macro ready go....


----------



## photographiti

that's probably a good idea


----------



## thebeginning

i think i do, but it's a little. strange


----------



## photographiti

go for it.


----------



## Neophyte Photographer

lets see it ^_^


----------



## kwyjibo

anyone?


----------



## photographiti

go ahead and post yours dan


----------



## thebeginning

oh wow i didnt know all these people wanted me to post.  i havent been keeping up, really. 

okay. since im just so nice, and since these didnt turn out very well, im giving you TWO images of the subject (even though they are almost identical images).  here ya go.


----------



## photographiti

dangit...i can't guess on this one.  they're never gonna get it, man.  i never would have.  good luck guys.


----------



## kwyjibo

it's a nut


----------



## ferny

Or the head of a doll.


----------



## thebeginning

neither.


----------



## dalebe

a slug.


----------



## thebeginning

haha.  nope


----------



## MAMS

A chocolate?


----------



## dalebe

a champagne cork! (well it's as good a guess as any) have'nt got a clue!!!


----------



## lilithvalentine

is it a coffee bean? lol random guess by me


----------



## thebeginning

no no and no.  

here is a hint that probably wont help:

the object usually doesnt look like this.  look at the texture, not the color. hope that helped.


----------



## Neophyte Photographer

umm...oddly...a dog's toenail?


----------



## David A Sercel

Is it rotating at a high rate of speed? 

David


----------



## thebeginning

hahah. it is not a toenail. of any kind.  

and it is not moving at all (the camera was though :/)


----------



## Sergiozal

Back part of a chair


----------



## thebeginning

that's a good guess, but no.  

okay hint again:
1) like I said, it is usually not this color. just the texture and shape.
2) it is edible.

now go


----------



## Neophyte Photographer

chocolate...


----------



## thebeginning

nooope.  chocolate is usually near that color.  

another hint:  when i say different color, i mean DIFFERENT.  like different shade, tone, everything.


----------



## ferny

banana


----------



## kwyjibo

lemon


----------



## dalebe

a coffee bean.


----------



## dalebe

sorry i did'nt see lilithvalentines guess, i'll try again.
errrr a seed! or a pip!


----------



## photographiti

ok dan, now it's my turn to calm the masses.



			
				ferny said:
			
		

> banana



nice guess ferny! i never would have got it if i didn't know what it was. props.


----------



## ferny

Was I right then? It must be a shot of a bruise or something. Hmm... better find some charged batteries for a shot then.


----------



## ferny

I expect you'll find this very very easy. I just snapped it off. Around the 50mm mark (aren't digital zooms great when they don't tell you the focal length in-camera...) and in macro mode.


----------



## Sergiozal

Glasses???


----------



## ferny

See, too easy. I should have cropped the picture. 
Your go.


----------



## thebeginning

woooo great job ferny!  actually, it was a burn.  it was left leaning against a crock pot while it was heating....and it had a huuuge black spot on the side of it. hah.


----------



## Sergiozal

At first I thought it was a pot lid...
Ok here we go:


----------



## thebeginning

it's a screw


----------



## Sergiozal

thebeginning said:
			
		

> it's a screw


The screw is just part of the "thing" you have to guess


----------



## Neophyte Photographer

a can opener???


----------



## Sergiozal

Neophyte Photographer said:
			
		

> a can opener???


Nope


----------



## dalebe

a hinge.


----------



## Sergiozal

dalebe said:
			
		

> a hinge.


It moves, but is not a hinge


----------



## pyagid

Jigsaw or sawzall?


----------



## jadin

a clamp of some sort?


----------



## dalebe

a sewing machine mechanism.


----------



## Sergiozal

jadin said:
			
		

> a clamp of some sort?


Yes, it is. Getting close. Anyone would go further?


----------



## dalebe

vise grips or g clamps.


----------



## hobbes28

It looks like a ball head for a tripod or something...


----------



## Sergiozal

dalebe said:
			
		

> vise grips or g clamps.


Something smaller, but you are in the right path


----------



## Neophyte Photographer

*bump*


----------



## dalebe

a micrometer.


----------



## pyagid

mine tri-pod c-clamp? similiar to this http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2003/05/07/-big/c-clamp.jpg


----------



## Sergiozal

Hello guys, sorry I am away in a trip and it is a bit difficult to find time to come 
As nobody guessed it yet I will take a wider angle:


----------



## David A Sercel

is it the elbow of one of those '_helping hands_' things? 






David


----------



## Sergiozal

David A Sercel said:
			
		

> is it the elbow of one of those '_helping hands_' things?
> David


Ta-Daaaaa....
We have a winner.
Congratulations David  :thumbup:  , now it is up to you to entertain us 
Actually I think it is more difficult than guess... hehe
Good luck !!!


----------



## David A Sercel

Ok.


----------



## dalebe

a row of staples.


----------



## David A Sercel

Correct.


----------



## Sergiozal

dalebe said:
			
		

> a row of staples.


That was quick hehe


----------



## dalebe

thanks! ok heres my contribution.


----------



## photographiti

looks kinda like a maglight


----------



## dalebe

photographiti said:
			
		

> looks kinda like a maglight


It looks like a maglight because it is a maglight!  i'm doing something seriously wrong this is the second time!  your turn photographiti well done


----------



## Neophyte Photographer

to me...it looked like a socket...you know the ones you put on a ratchet to tighten/loosen bolts


----------



## dalebe

Neophyte Photographer said:
			
		

> to me...it looked like a socket...you know the ones you put on a ratchet to tighten/loosen bolts


yes your so right neophyte it does! i use them in my job! here's the evidence, i even removed the colour to make it harder! good guess!!!


----------



## thebeginning

nice one jonny!


----------



## photographiti

thanks guys! just went with my first thought.






good luck.


----------



## dalebe

is it a zipper?


----------



## Neophyte Photographer

it looks like the blade of a jig saw or a scroll saw...almost looks like its moving a little bit


----------



## photographiti

nope.


----------



## Neophyte Photographer

more staples?

taken from the side


----------



## dalebe

teeth of a comb.


----------



## photographiti

keep guessing.  this is part of a common household item.


----------



## thebeginning

those arent blinds are they?


----------



## Neophyte Photographer

can you find it in the kitchen?


----------



## photographiti

not blinds.  i have it in my kitchen...but it's not something you normally use in the kitchen.  you could use it anywhere..but it's not specifically for the kitchen.


----------



## Neophyte Photographer

is it an electric device?


----------



## dalebe

an electric razor.


----------



## photographiti

nope...not electric.  hmm...didn't think it would be this hard.  here's another little hint: it's made out of clear plastic.


----------



## photographiti

anyone else care to take a guess? think fasteners.


----------



## deb

wireties, like you use to close garbage bags?


----------



## kwyjibo

scotch tape dispenser


----------



## photographiti

kwyjibo said:
			
		

> scotch tape dispenser



that's it! it's the part that cuts the tape. way to go kwyjibo! your turn.


----------



## kwyjibo

Wow! I have nothing to post.Sorry.Just like to play the game.
Anyone else?


----------



## Neophyte Photographer

ok..i guess its anyone's turn..i will have one soon ^_^
so..the next person ready..have a go at it


----------



## Jareth

Guess...


----------



## thebeginning

bread rolls


----------



## dalebe

orange peel, actually i thought it was bread but i'm just trying to be different


----------



## themonko

challah


----------



## Jareth

themonko said:
			
		

> challah


 
Yep! Sorry I couldn't tell you sooner. I was away for awhile...


----------



## dalebe

what on earth is challah?


----------



## Sk8man

To the best of my knowledge, there is no country of origin of the bread called Challah, and I've been baking this bread for over 14 years now.

It is not fast rising, but it is Jewish. It is often referred to as 'egg bread' since the recipe usually has a large amount of eggs (I use a total of 6 of the largest eggs I can buy). This especially rich bread is eaten on the Sabbath and on all Jewish holidays (with the exception of Passover).

Technically, the word 'challa' isn't the name of the bread at all. The 'challa' is a small olive sized piece of dough which is separated from the rest of the dough before baking. This is baked and then burnt (representing the distruction of the Temple) and thrown away after a special prayer is said.

There are as many recipies of Challa as there are Jewish cooks and cookbooks. Different ethnic traditions call for differences in the recipies. One distinct addition is sprinkling sesame seeds or poppy seeds on the top of the bread before baking (usually after an egg wash, to help the seeds stick). This is supposed to represent the manna which God gave the Israelites to eat while they wandered in the desert. Some people prefer a very sweet bread and will even add raisins to the dough.

If you have any further questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

Can you guess what this is?  This is kind of a hard one!!!


----------



## Peanuts

cardboard shreddies


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

nope lol


----------



## ferny

looks like something edible and chocolate to me, I was thinking brownie or cookie :scratch:


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

not edible, or at least by a human?? - i would hope LOL


----------



## Meysha

is it bark?


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

close


----------



## Andrea K

acorn?


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

getting warmer...


----------



## clarinetJWD

Pinecone!


----------



## Alexandra

wow, how did i miss that thread???
I've no idea what this is, but i'll go with pinecone


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

Yes, it is a pinecone.  The focused part is of a broken/inside of the umbo of a pinecone.


----------



## Alexandra

*applauses JWD*


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D

Time for the next photo go to up! Anyone??


----------



## hobbes28

It's up to Joe to post the next image.


----------



## jadin

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> It's up to Joe to post the next image.


 
Exactly why the thread goes 6 months without posting. It should be anyone as long as there is one up for guessing. IMHO.


----------



## conrod




----------



## Alexandra

hmmm.... interesting shot.
i'd go for some frozen branches...?


----------



## conrod

close.. but not quite right.


----------



## Alexandra

frozen and rusty metallic poles??


----------



## conrod

you were closer with branches


----------



## Peanuts

Looks like some pretty greasy hair strands to me 
I think Alexandra got.. so.. double vote.

Err.. since I just read the last post umm...
Not too frozen branches


----------



## conrod

when do i have to tell you what it is?


----------



## Alexandra

i think as soon as someone guesses it becomes clear...

so you said closer with branches... Roots?


----------



## conrod

not roots. it is a part of a plant/plants, but its use is quite specific..


----------



## John_05

i looked at the pic for quite a while, and i cant figure out what it is.  it looks to me like Alexandra had the best guess, and theres nothing i can think of that would fit the clue you gave.  whatever they are, it looks like they were all broken off and maybe rinsed off for some reason, but that doesnt help me figure out what it is either.  the only guess i can make is maybe they are dried up pine needles but i think they would have a different shape to them, or maybe branches from a willow tree.  i know nothing about plants or flowers so im stumped.:lmao:


----------



## PhotoGuy30523

forzen coin



			
				Marco120588 said:
			
		

> Post some macro photos and other people try and guess what they are! This is like a game I saw in a childrens magazine once.
> 
> Heres mine.
> 
> http://images.fotopic.net/?id=1887843&outx=600&oq=0


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

looks like frozen twigs


----------



## mintlixx

hmmmm interesting. Is it abunch of wet twigs?


----------



## Puscas

hmm, mintlixx, I think you have to breathe live into this thread yourself. Nobody's guessing that picture anymore.





pascal


----------



## bla

Maybe this thread could be stickied to help keep it alive? Personally, I think it's a pretty cool idea.


----------



## oldnavy170

I would like to see this thread continue. Someone needs to post another photo though because its been well 11 months since the last photo was posted.


----------



## bla

Well....... It's not a macro, and I think it's just really vague and probably too hard. But hopefully this will start things up a bit.

Hint. It's REALLY not a macro.
*Link gone *


----------



## zombiekilla

looks like a town shot. Like from a cheesie horror sceen where the kids are at make out point! lol!!


----------



## mintlixx

looks like montreal from mont royal?


----------



## oldnavy170

UFO?


----------



## Nurd

A highway and a little town behind it?


----------



## bla

Hehe, not so hard after all. Yep, a "cityscape" I took with my parents' point and shoot when I went to visit them in Alberta. Frankly, I don't even know why I have this picture.

Anybody next?


----------



## Nurd

Is it Zombiekilla's turn?


----------



## zombiekilla

Not sure?? If I am heres what I have:


----------



## doenoe

some sort of reptile, if i have to guess then ill say Iguana. Because they have these bands on their bodies too.


----------



## zombiekilla

well that was an easy one eh??? you got it!!!


----------



## alpal

whats this one..


----------



## jeroen

Piece of a motherboard, on the right is a simm card?


----------



## hobbes28

jeroen said:
			
		

> Piece of a motherboard, on the right is a simm card?



I agree..


----------



## alpal

well done you were right. it was a friends old computer before she chucked it out.


----------



## alpal

heres a new one.


----------



## oldd_cassettes

a speaker maybe?? what a lame guess. lol.


----------



## alpal

ok ill give you a clue.. "caterpillar"


----------



## surge

Its a toy tank! or at least the track of one 

(balanced on the edge of a table?)


----------



## Neophyte Photographer

toy excavator?


----------



## alpal

surge got it right 

how about this one..


----------



## Olympus8MP

Incense?


----------



## alpal

good guess but no.


----------



## niforpix

Your teeth? j/k :mrgreen:


----------



## drgibson

Looks like the inside of some sort of gas burner? Vague enough?


----------



## shorty6049

thats a really cool picture... how did you get the lighting like that?? my guess would be something rubber, or something that has fire or something that burns in it


----------



## charales

Does it have something to do with ashes?


----------



## anthwinter

is it some sort of packaging?


----------



## Tyjax

My new Macro Addiction strikes! Can you guess what this is I just pulled from my pocket and snapped?


----------



## gamerz

I'm going to guess some sort of toy car... Pic 1 kind of looks like wheel treads, and picture 2 looks like a wheel well...

Am I right?

Eric D.


----------



## Tyjax

Nope, I will post the reveal before I go to bed tonight...


----------



## nymtber

Lighter?


----------



## Crazydad

pocket knife maybe....


----------



## Tyjax

We have a winner.


----------



## photocat

good stuff!!  play again play again!!!


----------



## tirediron

Ohhh I like this game... I think it deserves it's own thread!!!!!


----------



## Tyjax

3 New guessable pics coming up soon... (working on the lighting all day)


----------



## K_Pugh

There's been a few of these recently, not complaining though as they're good fun! I can never guess! never! one day i'm sure, i'll have my day!


----------



## Tyjax

New Batch... I will ration them out. We'll start with an easy one. Thanks to Photocat for letting me borrow her sb600. These were before I figured out "slave/commander" mode. So odd light angles sometimes.


----------



## tirediron

I'll go first... a key?


----------



## K_Pugh

ah! i'm too late!  i was waiting for this as well.


----------



## photocat

i don't know, but why is it hairy?    lol


----------



## invisible

Zipper on a jacket or hoddie?


----------



## THORHAMMER

I know !!!

This looks like that damm thing I stepped on in the middle of the night last night. 

I think mine is a kids toy or something. Seriously once a plastic unicorn killed my toe, uggg  Kids toys...

Seriously its gotta be a drop forged tool or some sort, maybe the hex end of a wrench or something like that. its not smooth enough to be a swiss  army tool and keys are a lot more solid and polished looking I think


----------



## Tyjax

LOL@THOR

Its was a key. NEXT!!!!


----------



## invisible

Not sure what that is, but if I were you I'd go see my dermatologist ASAP.


----------



## Tyjax




----------



## K_Pugh

well that's a PCB, looking at that i'd say that's an antenna, so i'd say car locking remote key fob thingy?


----------



## THORHAMMER

Crassp, it was a KEY
ok, the next 2, 

human skin lampshade and a thomas guide of the land of Tron


----------



## photocat

didn't get the key one... oh well.

2nd one:  i'm gonna go with your hand/skin

3rd one:  a carpet/rug.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

I'll also say the last pic is of a dirty PCB board.


----------



## tirediron

Drat. Too late!


----------



## Tyjax

Half a dozen good ones in the pipe guys!  PP is on going.  

answers: Die print (PCB ) from cpu die package.
                My big toe is the apparent slab of shark steak.


----------



## Tyjax




----------



## manaheim

Is that one of those pullchains???


----------



## tirediron

Dang... missed it by >< that much!


----------



## niforpix

I've seen this "game" played on another photography site that I'm on... What you guys should is have the person that guessed it right post the next picture. Not the same person over and over. It will make it more interesting I think. See what people come up with


----------



## LaFoto

Folks, this will have to go into the Photo Themes, since it is a game with many contributors, and it will need to be merged with the already existing thread there which is called "Super Macro Guessing Game" or something along those lines, so get yourselves prepared for a shift in your lives when this thread moves over into the Themes... ready?

GO!


----------



## zandman

niforpix said:


> I've seen this "game" played on another photography site that I'm on... What you guys should is have the person that guessed it right post the next picture. Not the same person over and over. It will make it more interesting I think. See what people come up with


 
just like the "beginner's critique the photo" thread,.


----------

